# Die Buffed.de Philosophie Woche



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Als ich letztens so über die Welt und das Leben ansich nachdachte kam ich auf die Idee diesen Thread hier zu eröffen.

*Die Buffed.de Philosophie Woche*

_Ein Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen mitzudiskutieren, zu philosophieren und seine Meinung kundzutun._

_*Was ist die Idee dahinter?*_

Die Idee ist ganz simpel, hier kann man über beinahe alle möglichen Themen philosophieren, die Welt, die Menschheit, das Leben etc.

_*Wie funktioniert das?*_

Ganz einfach. Die Buffed.de Philosophie Woche dauert immer eine Woche, heute, bzw. am 1. Januar startet das ganze für eine Woche. Ihr könnt mir jederzeit Themen schicken über die ihr gerne reden würdet. Dies ist dann z.b. für Woche 1 (also erste Woche im Jahr) das Thema und wird diskutiert. Ich werd den Eröffnungspost immer editieren mit dem aktuellen Thema und die "Startseitenzahl" eines Themas. Falls ihr gerne länger als eine Woche darüber diskutieren wollt könnt ihr das gerne tun, es besteht grundsätzlich einfach die Möglichkeit jede Woche ein neues Thema zu wählen.

_*Wie werden die Themen ausgewählt?*_

Ganz einfach : First in, First out. Ausser es gehe gerade um brandaktuelle Themen, die haben Vorrang. 

_*Welche Regeln gibt es?*_

Zuerst einmal die grundsätzlichen Regeln des diskutierens:

1. Im Forum beteiligen sich viele unterschiedliche Personen. Es ist daher zweckdienlich, zu nennen, auf wessen Beitrag geantwortet wird. Praktisch ist es hier natürlich, die Zitierfunktionen zu nutzen.

2. Unstrukturierte, zu lange Beiträge sind kaum händelbar. Manchmal muss man lange ausführen und erklären. Häufiger sollte man aber üben, die Dinge in wenigen Sätzen auf den Punkt zu bringen, den Kern zu treffen. Bei langen Abschnitten ist es immer gut, Nummerierungen, Überschriften oder sonst welche Teilungen vorzunehmen.

3. Fragen mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten gilt als unhöflich

4. Auf Fragen sollte man antworten oder die Antwort verneinen, nicht diese übergehen. Wenn man eine Frage nicht versteht, nicht wild hineininterpretieren, sondern nachfragen, was eigentlich gemeint oder gefragt ist

5. Diskussionen können nicht endlos geführt werden. Wenn sich die Sache im Kreis dreht, ist es gut, in einer kurzen Zusammenfassung die wesentlichen Punkte, über die man sich einig als auch uneinig ist, zusammen zu fassen.

6. Häufig führen Personen eine sehr fruchtbare und tiefgehende Diskussion, die dann durch unpassende oder ärgerliche Beiträge zerstört oder gestört wird. Es zeugt von Respekt, wenn man manchmal so lange warten kann, bis jene in ihrem Gespräch zu einem Ruhepunkt gekommen sind, bzw. man freundlich anfragt, ob man sich hier in dieses Gespräch einschalten darf.

7. Orthografie ist nicht unwesentlich, tritt aber hinter den Inhalt zurück. Niemand braucht sich zu schämen, wenn der mehr Fehler als ich schreibt und keiner rühmen, wenn er mich deutlich unterbieten kann darin. Helfende Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler schätze ich aber dennoch.

8. Diskussion lebt vom Respekt und der Achtung des anderen. Wer auf andere herabsieht, sich selbst auf den Stuhl des Oberlehrers setzt, sollte hier besser nicht schreiben. Wir alle müssen lernen und auf einander hören. Daher sollte bitte keiner mit Titeln in seinem Login werben oder auf besonderen Tätigkeiten oder Funktionen als Beweis seiner wahren Lehre pochen. Als Info über die schreibende Person ist es aber gut, wenn Beruf und Tätigkeit bekannt sind. Ich bin der Ansicht, dass eine Diskussion besser wird, wenn man erkennt, in welcher Art der andere beruflich tätig ist. (z.B. als Rechtsanwalt oder Künstler)

9. Beleidigungen, Spam und sinnloses gebrabbel (ich glaube ihr wisst was ich meine, z.B. Posts ala "LOL ICH ESS GERN TOASTBROAT LOL" sind unerwünscht) sind nicht erwünscht.

10. Extreme Strömungen oder Posts jeglicher Art sind unerwünscht und werden (vermutlich) von den Mods gelöscht.

_Regeln für die Auswahl des Themas:_
Grundsätzlich ist alles möglich, aber aus diversen Gründen wäre ich froh wenn man auf Stars, Sportler und bestimmte Politiker (soll keine Poltitik Runde werden) verzichten könnte.

Ich hoffe dies reicht erstmal, bei Bedarf werde ich den Startpost noch editieren. 

Das Thema für die Woche 1 gebe ich einfach mal vor:
Wie glaubt ihr ist die Erde entstanden?

31.12.2009 -> Thread Erstellt
31.12.2009 -> Thema: Entstehung der Menschheit
31.12.2009 -> To do list: Abklärung mit Moderator ob die Möglichkeit einer "Schwarzen Liste" besteht, sprich sinnlose Flamewiederholungstäter und ähnliches auf ne Liste zu packen damit auf die nichtmehr eingegangen wird. _Besteht nicht, knallt bestimmte User die einfach nur doofes Zeug posten einfach auf die Ignore liste (Einstellungen -> Ignore Funktion)_
02.12.2009 -> Altes Thema auf Wunsch beendet, Sammlungen neuer Themen auf Seite 7
06.01.2010 -> Neues Thema: Was haltet ihr vom ende des Universums? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Crunch (Thema beginnt Seite 8)


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

> 31.12.2009 -> To do list: Abklärung mit Moderator ob die Möglichkeit einer "Schwarzen Liste" besteht, sprich sinnlose Flamewiederholungstäter und ähnliches auf ne Liste zu packen damit auf die nichtmehr eingegangen wird.



Dafür gibt es die Foren-ignore-Funktion... jeder User sollte schlau genug sein sie weise einzusetzen, wenn er mit einer Person nicht mehr vernünftig reden kann, wir werden keinen "Pranger" einführen.

Ich habe wirklich schlimme Befürchtungen bei dem Thread, aber ich lasse ihn erstmal geöffnet um zu sehen, wie er sich entwickelt.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es die Foren-ignore-Funktion... jeder User sollte schlau genug sein sie weise einzusetzen, wenn er mit einer Person nicht mehr vernünftig reden kann, wir werden keinen "Pranger" einführen.
> 
> Ich habe wirklich schlimme Befürchtungen bei dem Thread, aber ich lasse ihn erstmal geöffnet um zu sehen, wie er sich entwickelt.


Pranger war eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache aber gut :>
Glaub mir die hab ich auch, aber ich hab noch nen Fuken Hoffnung in dieses Forum :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

ist jetzt die entstehung der menschheit oder der erde das thema?^^


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> allerdings, ist jetzt die entstehung der menschheit oder der erde das thema?^^


eigentlich das ganze ansich weil es ja irgendwie zusammenhängt. Kennt jemand die Theorie das der Meteorit beim Einschlag auf der Erde die "Grundlebensform" enthalten hat aus der sich heute die Menschheit entwicketl hat? sowas meine ich z.B. :>


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> eigentlich das ganze ansich weil es ja irgendwie zusammenhängt. Kennt jemand die Theorie das der Meteorit beim Einschlag auf der Erde die "Grundlebensform" enthalten hat aus der sich heute die Menschheit entwicketl hat? sowas meine ich z.B. :>


ach so^^
naja, die entstehung der erde an sich wäre ja ein kürzeres thema, als die entwicklung der erde und der lebewesen auf ihr nach der entstehung, so meinte ich das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Philosophie ist etwas relativ freies, leg dir das Thema einfach so aus wie du möchtest solange du die Eckpunkte der Regeln beachtest ist alles ok :>


----------



## Kronas (31. Dezember 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ist jetzt die entstehung der menschheit oder der erde das thema?^^


vorsicht dann kommen die christen und bekehren uns mit adam und eva :>


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> vorsicht dann kommen die christen und bekehren uns mit adam und eva :>


vorsicht dann kommen die mods...Religion ist hier strengstens verboten >.<


----------



## Lillyan (31. Dezember 2009)

Das wird nicht passieren... ihr wisst dass weder allzu religiöse noch politische Themen hier gewünscht sind, erst recht wenn man Leute bekehren will. Keine Sorge, wir haben ein Auge auf den Thread.

Von nun an bitte NUR noch Beiträge zu Thema, keine Voraussagen was passieren wird oder Diskussionen über die Regeln des Threads (die Netiquette ist eh die einzig wahre geltende Regel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnt mir schon vorstellen das alles miteinander "verwandt" ist... ich finds z.b. auffälig das sich ca 75% der Lebewesen der erde gleich vermehren, also Wesen a braucht etwas von Wesen b um wesen c zu erschaffen während das wesen c den schutz von wesen a und b braucht um den fortbestand der kultur, rasse oder zivilisation zu gewähren :<


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Was ich als schwache Seite der Evolution-Erklaerung sehe ist die Tatsache, dass soweit ich weiss  es bisher KEINE Positiven Mutationen gab. Mutationen (2ter Kopf, laengerer Hals oder so) haben immer Erbgut zerstoert und nichts verbessert. Falls irgendeine positiv wirkende Mutation bekannt ist, bitte mich eines besseren Belehren


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was ich als schwache Seite der Evolution-Erklaerung sehe ist die Tatsache, dass soweit ich weiss  es bisher KEINE Positiven Mutationen gab. Mutationen (2ter Kopf, laengerer Hals oder so) haben immer Erbgut zerstoert und nichts verbessert. Falls irgendeine positiv wirkende Mutation bekannt ist, bitte mich eines besseren Belehren


Na ja kommt drauf an inwieweit du etwas als Mutation betrachtest, wenn du ein Antikörper, also Gegenmittel erstellst lässt du doch den eigentlichen "Virus" doch auch mutieren oder? Oder hab ich da was verpasst :x


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Na ja kommt drauf an inwieweit du etwas als Mutation betrachtest, wenn du ein Antikörper, also Gegenmittel erstellst lässt du doch den eigentlichen "Virus" doch auch mutieren oder? Oder hab ich da was verpasst :x


Hmm Gutes Argument, dem hab ich (gerade) nichts entgegenzusetzen
Mal nachdenken...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Hm also wenn man es nicht rein auf Menschen bezieht gibts es da doch einen haufen "positiver" evolutionen
was ist den mit den ganzen tieren die sich auf ihre umgebung anpassen
oder pflanzen die gifte entwickeln um nicht gefressen zu werden


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> was ist den mit den ganzen tieren die sich auf ihre umgebung anpassen


veraendert sich da ihr Genetisches erbgut, oder welches anpassen meinst du?


----------



## Ol@f (31. Dezember 2009)

Man geht davon aus (allgemein akzeptierte Standard-Theorie), dass sich das Sonnensystem aus einer Staubwolke entwickelte, welche durch ihre Masse kontrahierte, sich begann zu drehen (deshalb ist der Umlaufsinn aller Planeten ziemlich gleich) und sich immer stärker zu verklumpen. Das weitaus meiste Material flog ins Zentrum und bildete die Sonne. Ansonsten bildeten sich durch Verklumpen und plastische Zusammenstöße immer größere Gesteinsbrocken bis schließlich Asteroiden und Planetisimalen und endgültig Planeten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> veraendert sich da ihr Genetisches erbgut, oder welches anpassen meinst du?



ja zb die giraffen haben im laufe der evolution lange hälse entwickelt um die blätter von bäumen fressen zu können


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja zb die giraffen haben im laufe der evolution lange hälse entwickelt um die blätter von bäumen fressen zu können


Die Evolotionstheorie ist eigentlich Prinzipiel Einfach:
Gazele A rennt schneller al Gazelle B, Gazele B Wird von nem Löwen gefressen, Gazele A überlebt, und kriegt nachkommen-> Tiere mit dem Schnelligkeitsgen(A)->+6 , Tiere Ohne dieses Gen -6
Ähnlich gehts mit den Löwen, Löwe1 fängt Gazelen, Löwe2 Nicht, Löwe 1 überlebt...


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja zb die giraffen haben im laufe der evolution lange hälse entwickelt um die blätter von bäumen fressen zu können


gibts dafuer beweise? Wie kann der hals laenger werden? Bis sie genug generationen ueberlebt haetten, um "langsam" einen laengeren Hals zu bekommen waeren sie
a) ausgestorben
b) muessten sie keinen langen Hals bekommen, da sowieso ueberlebensfaehig...


also schwachsinn. Zumindestens dieses beispiel. Und kann auch nicht bestaetigt werden.
Aber hat der Gute Darvin nicht auch behauptet, Wale waeren Elefanten die ins Meer wollten?




Huntermoon schrieb:


> Die Evolotionstheorie ist eigentlich Prinzipiel Einfach:
> Gazele A rennt schneller al Gazelle B, Gazele B Wird von nem Löwen gefressen, Gazele A überlebt, und kriegt nachkommen-> Tiere mit dem Schnelligkeitsgen(A)->+6 , Tiere Ohne dieses Gen -6
> Ähnlich gehts mit den Löwen, Löwe1 fängt Gazelen, Löwe2 Nicht, Löwe 1 überlebt...


aber dabei entstehen keine neuen arten. Es ueberleben nur die starken, aber sie veraendern sich nicht. Sie bleiben stark (Die gesammte Population bleibt stark, schwache sterben) aber staerker werden sie nicht, auch nicht mit jeder neuen generation


----------



## Ol@f (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ja zb die giraffen haben im laufe der evolution lange hälse entwickelt um die blätter von bäumen fressen zu können


Ich fand zwar das Thema Evolution in der Schule ein bisschen langweilig, aber die Grundsachen sollt ich noch drauf haben.
Deine Formulierung ist ziemlich schlecht gewählt. So würde nämlich einer reden, der Lamarcks-Theorie (nach heutiger Ansicht "nicht mehr so gut anwendbar") vertritt.

Bei deiner Formulierung sagst du nämlich, dass sich die Tiere _anpassen_. Das heißt, sie haben irgendein Bedürfnis und deshalb entwickelt sich entsprechendes Organ (um). Schade dass wir (Menschen) aber immernoch nicht ohne äußerliche Hilfsmittel fliegen können.

Bei Darwin dagegen geht es um die _Angepasstheit_. Durch irgendwelche Evolutionsfaktoren (Mutation, Rekombination, etc.) überleben Tiere die durch "Zufall" entsprechende Eigenschaften besitzen, die zum überleben notwendig sind. Gewisse Tiere der gleichen Art ohne eben dieser bestimmten Eigenschaften sterben dann. Der Genpool (Gesamtheit aller Genvariationen (Allele) einer Population)verändert sich somit, ob das Ganze positive oder negative Folgen hat, kommt auf das Bezugssystem an.



> Es ueberleben nur die starken, aber sie veraendern sich nicht.


Definier mal bitte stark.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> gibts dafuer beweise? Wie kann der hals laenger werden? Bis sie genug generationen ueberlebt haetten, um "langsam" einen laengeren Hals zu bekommen waeren sie
> a) ausgestorben
> b) muessten sie keinen langen Hals bekommen, da sowieso ueberlebensfaehig...
> 
> ...



Das ist keinesfalls Schwachsinn. Es geht hier um Philosophie und nicht um wissenschaftliche Belege.
Meine Theorie besagt lediglich das die Giraffe ein Produkt aus zwei Tieren ist die sich anpassen mussten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (31. Dezember 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bei Darwin dagegen geht es um die _Angepasstheit_. Durch irgendwelche Evolutionsfaktoren (Mutation, Rekombination, etc.) überleben Tiere die durch "Zufall" entsprechende Eigenschaften besitzen, die zum überleben notwendig sind. Gewisse Tiere der gleichen Art ohne eben dieser bestimmten Eigenschaften sterben dann. Der Genpool (Gesamtheit aller Genvariationen (Allele) einer Population)verändert sich somit, ob das Ganze positive oder negative Folgen hat, kommt auf das Bezugssystem an.



Ok ich geb mich geschlagen. Das ist besser formuliert.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Meine Theorie besagt lediglich das die Giraffe ein Produkt aus zwei Tieren ist die sich anpassen mussten.


Bei dir steht aber, dass sie einen Langen Hals entwickelt haben, um zu ueberleben.
Wie, so auf einmal ein langer hals oder meinst du dass sie einen langen hals hatten, und desswegen nach einer veraenderung die bessere Karte gezogen haben"?




> Definier mal bitte stark.


Bei jedem einzelnen Tier anders...schnell, gut im nahrung finden, gut im fliegen usw...
wie eben bei deinem Beispiel Loewe und Gazelle, die Schnell sein muessen


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber dabei entstehen keine neuen arten. Es ueberleben nur die starken, aber sie veraendern sich nicht. Sie bleiben stark (Die gesammte Population bleibt stark, schwache sterben) aber staerker werden sie nicht, auch nicht mit jeder neuen generation



Doch dabei entstehen neue Arten. Zwar nicht durch eine Mutation, aber durch eine Reihe von aufeinanderfolgenden zufälligen Mutationen, die sich alle als effektiver zum Überleben im jeweiligen Lebensraum herausgestellt haben, als das Erbmaterial der restlichen Art.


----------



## dragon1 (31. Dezember 2009)

das sind doch alles vermutungen, oder wurde in der zeit als die menschen begonnen haben etwas aufzuschreiben, irgendein Neues Wesen "erschaffen"? Das Langsam, so schritt fuer schritt wie es immer erzaehlt wird in Bio, aus einem Pferd, dass richtung baum sich streckt, eine Giraffe wird?
Verdammt, und was ist eigentlich der unterschied dazwischen ob man glaubt dass es Gott oder Zufall ist? Beides kann nicht belegt und nicht nachgemacht werden, es sind alles vermutungen! 
Zwischenform schoen und gut, aber sagen wir mal

Dino-------Dieser Komische Halbdino mit Federn-------Vogel
und was ist mit den ganzen ------? Wo sind die unter-uebergangsformen hin?


----------



## corak (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube du hast eine falsche Vorstellung von dem Zeitrahmen in dem sich so etwas abspielt. Das sind Jahrtausende in denen sich kleine Veränderungen bemerkbar machen. Komplett neue Arten brauchen deutlich länger. Und Vermutungen sind es definitiv nicht. Ausgrabungen von fossilen Skeletten zeigen verschiedene Stadien der Entwicklung bestimmter Arten, auch eine lückenlose Entwicklung bei deinem Vogel Dino.
Was das mit deinem Gott zu tun hat, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da musst du für dich selbst eine für dich akzeptable Lösung finden. Aber allein das Vorhandensein von zwei Schöpfungsgeschichten in einem Buch würde mich persönlich schon stutzig machen, gehört hier aber sowieso nicht hin.


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Das blöde ist das die Galaxie in eine Billionen Jahren allen Wasserstoff verbraucht haben. Dadurch entstehen keine neuen Sterne und die restliche Materie wird in gigantische Schwarze Löcher stürzen. Das ist dann das ende der Evolution und allen Lebens in diesem Universum.

http
://www.focus.de/wissen/wissenschaft/od...aid_26961.html


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Das blöde ist das die Galaxie in eine Billionen Jahren allen Wasserstoff verbraucht haben. Dadurch entstehen keine neuen Sterne und die restliche Materie wird in gigantische Schwarze Löcher stürzen. Das ist dann das ende der Evolution und allen Lebens in diesem Universum.



Der Mensch entwickelt sich viel zu schnell. Er ist eigentlich als Rasse unsterblich. Nur wir selbst können uns aufhalten, wenn es keinen Wasserstoff mehr gibt, stellen wir uns den her, und wenn da schwarze Löcher sind, machen wir die halt zu, oder benutzen sie zu unsren Gunsten.
Komm' schon, in einer Billion Jahren können wir sowas zu 100% :<


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Der Mensch entwickelt sich viel zu schnell. Er ist eigentlich als Rasse unsterblich. Nur wir selbst können uns aufhalten, wenn es keinen Wasserstoff mehr gibt, stellen wir uns den her, und wenn da schwarze Löcher sind, machen wir die halt zu, oder benutzen sie zu unsren Gunsten.
> Komm' schon, in einer Billion Jahren können wir sowas zu 100% :<


Ich wette bis dahin gibts keine menschen mehr, da wir uns irgendie selbst zerstoeren


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich wette bis dahin gibts keine menschen mehr, da wir uns irgendie selbst zerstoeren



Sag' ich ja. Falls die Menschen sich vertragen, würden wir unsterblich sein^^.
Wenn wir das Messer an der Kehle haben, und auf die Schnelle eine Lösung finden müssen, schaffen wir das *immer*. 
Wenn wir aber später an uns selbst scheitern, wird das wohl das peinlichste Ende einer Rasse, das es jemals gegeben haben wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Januar 2010)

Es ist schon mehr als peinlich das ein paar dämliche Hominiden überhaupt überleben konnten, da hätte ich mehr von der Natur erwartet ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber dabei entstehen keine neuen arten. Es ueberleben nur die starken, aber sie veraendern sich nicht. Sie bleiben stark (Die gesammte Population bleibt stark, schwache sterben) aber staerker werden sie nicht, auch nicht mit jeder neuen generation


Es müsen nicht, aber es können!
Und es kann relativ schnell gehen: z.B Hab ich erst vor kurzem von irgent ner Singvogel Art gelesen, die normalerweise in den Südenzieht, von dieser Population haben sich einige Vögel abgespallten, die statdessen is Vogelliebe England fliegen, wo sie wärend des Winters durchgefüttert werden. Diese "England-Vögel" haben kleinere Schnäbel, da sie nicht wie die Anderen das Futter aufwendig suchen, sondern es nur fressen müssen, dafür haben sie aber Flügel, mit denen sie leichter Manövrieren, dafür aber weniger Ausdauernd fliegen können...

Und zum fehlen der "Zwischenformen": Die Arten gehen in der Entwiklung fliesend inneinander über, da die unterschiede von Generation zu Generation zwar minimal sind, aber über  100 Generation doch recht groß ist...

Und verschiedene Arten aus einer "Grundart" entstehen durch verschiedene Überlebensstrategien: Wir haben Fisch A, B und C. Fisch A  ist der "normale" Fisch, B ist schneller als die anderen und C ist besser Getarnt als die andere. B und C leben in im Gleichen Lebensraum, aller dings Räumlich getrennt, sodas sie keinen Gemeinsamen Nachkommen haben können. B und C haben Mutationen in ihrem Erbgut, keine Mutation wie n Dritter Arm oder Fünf köpfe, sondern sozusagen Kopierfehler bei der Zeugung. Also : Größere Fische wollen unsere Beispielfische fressen, A kriegt er leicht, weil er weder gut getarnt, noch besonders schnell ist, B entkommt, weil er zu schnelll für ihn ist und C überlebt, weil der Große Fisch in garnicht gesehen hatt. Nun bekommen die Fische nachkommen, Generationen ziehen ins Land, die Population von Fisch B Wird schneller, die Population um C besser getarnter-> Über Zehntausende von Jahren entstehen neue Arten.


/&#8364;: *HIER* der Link zum o.g. Artikel.


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2010)

Der Mensch ist und bleibt ansich ein primitives und gleichzeitig sehr intellektuelles Wesen. Wir sind im Stande auf ferne Planetetn zu reisen und Lösungen gegen tödliche Krankheiten zu finden aber nicht im Stande aufzuhören uns gegenseitig abzuschlachten, selbst jetzt mit der Klimapropblematik und allem haben gewisse Leute nix besseres im Sinn als Krieg zu führen... Da frage ich mich halt wie so eine Rasse überleben will wenns mal ernst wird und alle zusammenhalten müssen :<


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Und woraus soll man neue Sterne herstellen wenn keine Materie mehr existiert und man selbst sowieso zerfällt ( alle Materie im Universum stibt früher oder später ). Und ausserdem bin ich sowieso der Meinung das die Menschheit bis dahin nicht mehr leben wird. Bis jetzt war unsere ganze Existenz eine einzige blamage.


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Und woraus soll man neue Sterne herstellen wenn keine Materie mehr existiert und man selbst sowieso zerfällt ( alle Materie im Universum stibt früher oder später ). Und ausserdem bin ich sowieso der Meinung das die Menschheit bis dahin nicht mehr leben wird. Bis jetzt war unsere ganze Existenz eine einzige blamage.


Würde ich jetzt so nicht sagen. Man muss halt akzeptieren wie es ist: Die Menschheit ansich ist einfach ein aggressives und kriegerisches "Volk" das mehr oder weniger nen Dreck auf die Umwelt gibt, wenn man dieses denken global umstellen könnte hätten wir sehr viel erreicht... Gleichzeitig ist der mensch nämlich auch im Stande mitgefühl für andere Menschen und Tiere zu empfinden was in der natur praktisch nirgends vorkommt :<


----------



## Sin (1. Januar 2010)

Wo wir gerade bei Thema Evolution sind, mal eine kleine zwischenfrage: Meint ihr, dass der Mensch so wie er jetzt ist, sich noch weiterentwickelt? Bisher war es zumindest im Tierreich ja so, dass der Stärkste überlebt, bzw derjenige, der sich am besten anpassen konnte und durfte sein Erbmaterial weiter geben.

Nehmen wir nun den Menschen: Rein Hypothetisch darf sich jeder mit jedem Paaren. Der Starke Soldat mit der Intelligenten Wissenschaftlerin, aber auch der Taugenichts der nichts gebacken bekommt mit der Müllerstochter die die toten Möwen aus den Malsteinen herausholt.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Januar 2010)

Ja, die Evolution geht weiter, so haben wir heute z.B. kleinere Zähne, die auf schwächeren Kiefern sitzen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Ein Professor hat einen Preis bekommen. Dann war da eine superhübsche Moderatorin. Die hat so scherzhaft zum Professor gesagt: Wir sollten ein Kind haben. Dann hat der Professor aber gesagt: Nein. Sie müssen sich mal vorstellen: Wenn wir ein Kind bekommen würden mit meinem Aussehen und ihrer Intelligenz.
Was ich damit sagen will: Es bringt nichts, wenn sich 2 "Super"Menschen paaren. Die Natur ist zufällig. Da kann auch der Taugenichts mit der Müllerstochter ein Genie gebären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Der Mensch hat es dennoch geschaft, aus einigen Grenzen der Natur auszubrechen (Mensch hat Flugzeug gebaut z.B.), dennoch wird der Mensch die Evolution kaum verhindern können.
Philosophie hat meines Wissens damit etwas zu tun Dinge, die für ein Werk Gottes gehalten wurden mit logischen Erklärungen aus der Natur zu erklären. (Philosophie= Liebe zur Weisheit. Ohne Wiki oder Google gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Also kann man die Entstehung der Menschen am besten mit der Evolutionstheorie erklären. Aber den Aufstieg zum mächtigsten Wesen, den kann ich persönlich nicht erklären. Es mussi rgendein Ereignis gegeben haben, dass die Menschen die Macht gegeben hat. Und später entwickelt sich der Mensch noch weiter, um den Status als mächtigstes Wesen zu erhalten und Katastrophen, die den Menschen gefährden würden zu verhindern.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Philosophie hat meines Wissens damit etwas zu tun Dinge, die für ein Werk Gottes gehalten wurden mit logischen Erklärungen aus der Natur zu erklären. (Philosophie= Liebe zur Weisheit. Ohne Wiki oder Google gewusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig. In der Philosophie versucht ueber etwas nachzudenken, Fragen und - eventuell Antworten finden. Dies Bleibt bei Dialogen oder nachdenken, hat aber mit wissenschaft an sich nicht so viel zu tun, wo es um reine Fakten geht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz richtig. In der Philosophie versucht ueber etwas nachzudenken, Fragen und - eventuell Antworten finden. Dies Bleibt bei Dialogen oder nachdenken, hat aber mit wissenschaft an sich nicht so viel zu tun, wo es um reine Fakten geht.



Nunja, ich hab es so in der Schule gelernt, in Geschichte. Vllt. waren es da auch nur die grundphilosophischen Gedanken (also von den ersten Philosophen).
Wikipedia:
In der *Philosophie* (griechisch &#966;&#953;&#955;&#959;&#963;&#959;&#966;&#943;&#945; _philosophía_, wörtlich &#8216;Liebe zur Weisheit&#8217 wird versucht, die Welt und die menschliche Existenz zu deuten und zu verstehen. Von den anderen Wissenschaften unterscheidet sie sich dadurch, dass sie sich nicht auf ein spezielles Gebiet oder eine bestimmte Methodologie begrenzt, sondern durch die Art ihrer Fragestellungen und ihre besondere Herangehensweise an ihre vielfältigen Gegenstandsbereiche charakterisiert ist.
Die Anfänge des philosophischen Denkens des Westens gehen bis zum 6. vorchristlichen Jahrhundert zurück. In der antiken Philosophie entfaltete sich das systematische und wissenschaftlich orientierte Denken des Abendlandes.
Also verstehe ich es so, dass die Philosophie der Grundtstein der Wissenschaft ist. Philosophie löst den Götterglauben ab (streng genommen nur das Wirken der Götter auf die Menschheit). Also is Philosophie wie Wissenschaft, bloß wird sich nicht an Fakten gehalten sondern es werden versch. Fragen gestellt und die Situation verschieden betrachtet.
Wegen dieser vielen verschiedenen Betrachtungsweisen kommt es zu einigen an verschiedenen Ansichtsweisen wie der Mensch entstanden ist.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Januar 2010)

Also is Philosophie wie Wissenschaft, bloß wird sich nicht an Fakten gehalten sondern es werden versch. Fragen gestellt und die Situation verschieden betrachtet.

Ok es ist eine Wissenschaft, aber es ist trotzdem sehr "anders" als Wissenschaft im allgemeinen


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dino-------Dieser Komische Halbdino mit Federn-------Vogel
> und was ist mit den ganzen ------? Wo sind die unter-uebergangsformen hin?



Die Zwischenformen werden nach und nach aufgedeckt.

Es wurde doch  erst die Zwischenform Dino---"Komischer Halbdino mit Federn" endteckt ( wars nich sogar in D ?? )

im übrigen heisst es nich "überleben des stärksten, sondern anpassungsfähiggsten"


----------



## Moruka (1. Januar 2010)

Diese Zwischenform Dino zu Vogel heißt Archaeopteryx.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mosaikform

*
*


----------



## Ol@f (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also is Philosophie wie Wissenschaft, bloß wird sich nicht an Fakten gehalten sondern es werden versch. Fragen gestellt und die Situation verschieden betrachtet.


Natürlich wird sich an Fakten gehalten...


----------



## Thoor (1. Januar 2010)

Stop Stop Stop, hier wird nicht darüber diskutiert was Philosophie ist, Philosophie ist etwas freies das sich jeder für sich auslegen kann solangs  an den im Startpost gennanten Eckpunkten bleibt. 

Stamm der Mensch jetzt eigentlich von einem echten Affen oder von einer Art "Uraffe" ab :< Hab mal gehört der Unterschied von Mensch - Affe beträgt nur 1 Chromosom oder sowas :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hab letztens erst eine Doku über Affen gesehen. Sie gleichen uns sehr sehr stark! Bis zu einigen Monaten im Mutterleib ist kein Unterschied zw. Affe und Mensch zu erkennen. Außerdem arbeiten Affen mit Werkzeugen und können einige Stunden in die Zukunft planen. Sie sind wie manchen, nur primitiver. Also würde ich sagen, dass der Mensch vom Affen abstammt.


----------



## Ol@f (1. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Stamm der Mensch jetzt eigentlich von einem echten Affen oder von einer Art "Uraffe" ab :< Hab mal gehört der Unterschied von Mensch - Affe beträgt nur 1 Chromosom oder sowas :<


Aber sowas kann doch auch nicht unbedingt Sinn des Threads sein. Man sollte sich erstmal mit einem bestimmten Grundmaß mit dem Thema beschäftigen, bevor man richtig diskutieren/debattieren/philosophieren kann.


----------



## Jester (1. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Bei dir steht aber, dass sie einen Langen Hals entwickelt haben, um zu ueberleben.
> Wie, so auf einmal ein langer hals oder meinst du dass sie einen langen hals hatten, und desswegen nach einer veraenderung die bessere Karte gezogen haben"?




Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich hier etwas weiter zurueckgreife, aber ich wollte dann doch noch etwas beitragen.

Soweit ich das in der Schule gelernt und verstanden hab, muesst das wie folgt abgelaufen sein:

Giraffen (kleiner Hals) fressen von Baeumen (niedriges Blaetterwerk).

Baeume mit niedrigen Blaetterwerk sterben ab, Baeume mit hohem Blaetterwerk ueberleben, da die Giraffen nicht an die Blaetter kommen.

Baueme mit hohem Blaetterwerk pflanzen sich fort, Giraffen mit kleinen Haelsen kriegen Probleme, da sie nichtmehr and die Blaetter ranreichen.

Giraffen, die zufaellig einen langen Hals haben, ueberleben aber, da sie immernoch an die Blaetter ranreichen und pflanzen sich fort --> mehr Giraffen mit langem Hals.

Und um euch das Gegenargumentieren zu erleichtern:
Der schwache Punkt in dieser Argumentation ist natuerlich die Frage, warum sich dieses Wachstum der Baeume und Giraffen (als Beispiel einer "Beziehung" in der Natur) nicht bis in alle Ewigkeit fortsetzt...

Wahrscheinlich hat es sich jetzt irgendwie eingependelt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und ich wuerde Philosophie als Wissenschaft bezeichnen, allerdings als eine Wissenschaft, die nicht den ueblichen Regeln und Gesetzen der Wissenschaft unterworfen ist!

Verschlafene Neujahrsgruesse
Jester


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens erst eine Doku über Affen gesehen. Sie gleichen uns sehr sehr stark! Bis zu einigen Monaten im Mutterleib ist kein Unterschied zw. Affe und Mensch zu erkennen. Außerdem arbeiten Affen mit Werkzeugen und können einige Stunden in die Zukunft planen. Sie sind wie manchen, nur primitiver. Also würde ich sagen, dass der Mensch vom Affen abstammt.


Naja, der Unterschied zwischen 10000000 und 10000001 ist, falls man sie subtrahiert, nur 1, aber wenn man sie als zwei Zahlen betrachtet ist der Unterschied unendlich gross. 
Und Tintenfische können auch weit in die Zukunft planen.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

> Stop Stop Stop, hier wird nicht darüber diskutiert was Philosophie ist, Philosophie ist etwas freies das sich jeder für sich auslegen kann solangs an den im Startpost gennanten Eckpunkten bleibt.


Falsch, Philosophie ist was es ist, nicht wie du es für dich definierst. Wenn jemand von sich behauptet ein Philosoph zu sein sollte er zumindest wissen, was er wirklich ist... dennoch ist das wirklich nicht der richtige Thread um darüber zu diskutieren...

Was ich mich immer Frage, wenn der Mensch sich als Krönung der Schöpfung sieht: Wie sieht sich selbst wohl die Ameise? Oder die Schwalbe?


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer Frage, wenn der Mensch sich als Krönung der Schöpfung sieht: Wie sieht sich selbst wohl die Ameise? Oder die Schwalbe?



die halten sich für gar nichts, denk ich mal. insekten und vögel stellen sich bestimmt nicht die frage was sie sind,wo sie herkommen und was ihr lebenssinn ist. sie wollen einfach überleben und sich fortpflanzen


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Falsch, Philosophie ist was es ist, nicht wie du es für dich definierst. Wenn jemand von sich behauptet ein Philosoph zu sein sollte er zumindest wissen, was er wirklich ist... dennoch ist das wirklich nicht der richtige Thread um darüber zu diskutieren...


Richtig dafür ist der Thread nicht 

Was ich mich immer Frage, wenn der Mensch sich als Krönung der Schöpfung sieht: Wie sieht sich selbst wohl die Ameise? Oder die Schwalbe?

Frag ich mich eben auch... denkt die SChwalbe oder die Ameise sowas überhaupt? Da kommt mir immer wieder der Zoo in den Sinn, für uns sind die Tiere hinter den Glasscheiben eingesperrt, doch sind wir für die Tiere ebenfalls hinter einer Scheibe eingesperrt...


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die halten sich für gar nichts, denk ich mal. insekten und vögel stellen sich bestimmt nicht die frage was sie sind,wo sie herkommen und was ihr lebenssinn ist. sie wollen einfach überleben und sich fortpflanzen


Naja, denkst du... wenn ich mir die Menschheit so von außen betrachte kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass andere Spezies mit denen wir nicht kommunizieren können genau das selbe über uns denken. Eigentlich sind wir doch verdammt triebgesteuert.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, denkst du... wenn ich mir die Menschheit so von außen betrachte kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass andere Spezies mit denen wir nicht kommunizieren können genau das selbe über uns denken. Eigentlich sind wir doch verdammt triebgesteuert.


aber aber, sind wir menschen nicht die einzigen wesen, die sich raechen, die jemanden umbringen ohne dem Zwang dazu (Selbstverteidigung, nahrungsmangel) aber auch die einzigen, die Opfer bringen, die ihr letztes essen teilen und jemanden beschuetzen den sie nicht kennen? Wir sind die einzigen, die andere Wesen nachmachen koennen (Voegel, Tintenfische) und die einzigen, die die anderen und sich selbst erforschen, etwas wie freizeit haben?


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber aber, sind wir menschen nicht die einzigen wesen, die sich raechen, die jemanden umbringen ohne dem Zwang dazu (Selbstverteidigung, nahrungsmangel) aber auch die einzigen, die Opfer bringen, die ihr letztes essen teilen und jemanden beschuetzen den sie nicht kennen? Wir sind die einzigen, die andere Wesen nachmachen koennen (Voegel, Tintenfische) und die einzigen, die die anderen und sich selbst erforschen, etwas wie freizeit haben?


Es kommt darauf an, wie man die Menschheit sieht. Rache sehe ich eher als Instikt denn als etwas "erhobenes", das streben nach Macht, mehr Geld, mehr Einfluss, was zumindest für viele Menschen recht typisch ist ist das typische Alphamännchenverhalten. Der Mensch macht dies im Gegensatz zu den Tieren meist nicht mehr durch einen Streit oder eine saftige Prügelei aus, sondern mit anderen Mitteln, der Grund ist jedoch oft der selbe. Auch Tiere gehen fürsorglich miteinander um, pflegen sich wenn sie krank sind und töten ihre Familienmitglieder, wenn sie zu große qualen erleiden und sie zu sterben scheinen... ich finde das mitfühlend. Der Mensch unterstellt den Tieren dies zu tun, damit die Resourcen die sie haben sinnvoll genutzt werden können, aber kann man das sicher nachweisen?
Und Tiere haben sicher auch Freizeit, auch wenn sie nicht in Clubs gehen oder Skateboard fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Mensch die Krone der Schöpfung wäre dann wäre irgendetwas gewaltig in die Hose gegangen.
Ist zumindest meine Meinung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn der Mensch die Krönung der Schöpfung ist sind wir auf gut Deutsch alle am Arsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Also meiner Meinung nach gibts es keine "Krönung" der Schöpfung. Wir Menschen haben uns letztendlich durchgesetzt, weil wir das größte Verständniss von Werkzeugen haben. Stelle man sich mal den Urzeitmenschen vor ohne Speer. Sie wären hoffnungslos untergegangen, denn ich denke die wenigsten Menschen können von sich behaupten einem Wolf oder größeren Tieren im Zweikampf ohne Waffen trotzen zu können. Die Menschen dominieren also, weil sie die höchste Werkzeugkultur entwickelt haben. Drück jemanden eine Maschinenpistole (was ja auch ein technisches Werkzeug ist) in die Hand und die Chance das er den Wolf oder Löwen tötet steigt beträchtlich.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Wir Menschen haben uns durchgesetzt weil wir den grössten Zerstörungstrieb und die grösste "macht" besitzen.... Wer weiss wäre evtl 1 Urzeittier gestroben gäbs uns evlt heute nicht :<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Ja, es könnte alles ein großer Zufall gewesen sein, wieso der Mensch es an die Spitze geschafft hat. Wie gesagt, dass Töten des einen Urtierchens hätte die ganze Evolution vllt. total verändert. Vllt. hat der Mensch früher eine intelligente Lebensform ausgerottet? Er war schneller entwickelt. Es hätte auch eine andere Art es an die Spitze schaffen können. Es hätte durchaus sein können, dass ohne den Menschen es eine andere Art an die Spitze geschafft hätte, die vllt. noch intelligenter ist wie wir Menschen. Man nehme das Beispiel Sandhai: Im Mutterleib sind viele verschiedene Haie. Nur der am schnellsten entwickelte Hai überlebt und frisst die langsamer entwickelten auf. Vllt. hätte ein Langsamerer ein intelligenteres Leben geführt? Er war eben nur zu langsam.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ja, es könnte alles ein großer Zufall gewesen sein, wieso der Mensch es an die Spitze geschafft hat. Wie gesagt, dass Töten des einen Urtierchens hätte die ganze Evolution vllt. total verändert. Vllt. hat der Mensch früher eine intelligente Lebensform ausgerottet? Er war schneller entwickelt. Es hätte auch eine andere Art es an die Spitze schaffen können. Es hätte durchaus sein können, dass ohne den Menschen es eine andere Art an die Spitze geschafft hätte, die vllt. noch intelligenter ist wie wir Menschen. Man nehme das Beispiel Sandhai: Im Mutterleib sind viele verschiedene Haie. Nur der am schnellsten entwickelte Hai überlebt und frisst die langsamer entwickelten auf. Vllt. hätte ein Langsamerer ein intelligenteres Leben geführt? Er war eben nur zu langsam.


Da kommt mir echt nur das Ende von Assassins creed 2 in den Sinn, wers kennt weiss was ich meine....


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wir Menschen haben uns durchgesetzt weil wir den grössten Zerstörungstrieb und die grösste "macht" besitzen.... Wer weiss wäre evtl 1 Urzeittier gestroben gäbs uns evlt heute nicht :<



Ich glaube das liegt nicht an der Menschlichen Natur sondern daran das wir die Möglichkeit haben das zu tun. Das ist ein einfaches Instinkthandeln und dieser Instinktfaktor ist bei Tieren wesentlich weiter ausgebildet. Deswegen behaupte ich mal: wenn sie die Mittel dazu hätten würden sie es auch nicht anders machen. Früher waren wir auch nichts anderes als Tiere...wir sind durch die Wälder gezogen haben uns genommen was wir brauchten und dann kam das Werkzeug und mit ihm der Wohlstand. Es liegt in der Natur der meisten denkenden Wesen eine Führungsrolle übernehmen zu wollen. Und Werkzeug bietet da sehr vielfältige wege.
Und so möchte ich auch nochmal auf das Thema "Die nächste Evolutionsstufe des Menschen" zurückkommen. Diese wird sich nämlich nicht darin Äussern das wir aufeinmal Blitze schießen können sondern wird rein geistlichen Ursprungs sein. Nämlich das wir dieses egoistische Denken abstellen . Guckt euch um, es hat schon angefangen. Immer mehr Menschen machen sich Gedanken um Umweltschutz, Menschen- und Tierrechte. Wenn wir Pech haben kommt diese Evolution zu spät, aber ich finde es erbaulich auf sowas hoffen zu können.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Und so möchte ich auch nochmal auf das Thema "Die nächste Evolutionsstufe des Menschen" zurückkommen. Diese wird sich nämlich nicht darin Äussern das wir aufeinmal Blitze schießen können sondern wird rein geistlichen Ursprungs sein. Nämlich das wir dieses egoistische Denken abstellen . Guckt euch um, es hat schon angefangen. Immer mehr Menschen machen sich Gedanken um Umweltschutz, Menschen- und Tierrechte. Wenn wir Pech haben kommt diese Evolution zu spät, aber ich finde es erbaulich auf sowas hoffen zu können.


Ich hab mal n Buch gelesen wo es angeblich nen Computer gab mit dem man mit Gott sprechen konnte, der hat genau das gesagt o.O das in der nächsten Evolutionsstufe nichtmehr Kraft und Stärke entscheidend sein wird sondern das Wissen nötig ist und Wissen gleichzeitig macht ist


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Tja, die Schuld des Kapitalismus. Irgendwann wird es zwingend notwendig sein, zu einer Zwischenstufe zw. Kapitalismus und Sozialismus zu springen. Man darf aber auf keinen Fall eine radikale Umstellung (Revolution) durchführen (siehe Immanuel Kant über Aufklärung). Der Mensch muss von dem reinen Kapitaldenken loskommen, um die Erde zu retten. Man bräuchte ein 2. Zeitalter der Aufklärung. Der Mensch hat die Macht. Das Ablegen von vielen Instinkten ist nicht gerade gut. Man muss auf einen sozialen Zweig kommen. Man muss das Gleichgewicht der Gesellschaft wiederfinden, wie sie uns die Natur einst gegeben hat.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Wow das ich zu so geistigen Ergüssen fähig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub langsam der Mensch wäre gar nicht in der Lage die geschichter seiner herkunft, evolution und schöpfung zu verstehen, er würde sie evtl akzeptieren aber wirklich verstehen würde er sie nie... dafür ist der geistige verstand einfach zu gering 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man muss das Gleichgewicht der Gesellschaft wiederfinden, wie sie uns die Natur einst gegeben hat.


Ich denk' nicht, dass die Natur uns irgend etwas gegeben hat, so ziemlich alles, was der Mensch geschaffen hat, ist auf seinem Mist gewachsen (positiv und negativ zugleich).
Ich denke auch nicht, dass die schlussendlich beste Regierungsform etwas zwischen Sozialismus oder/und Kapitalismus sein wird.
Es wird wohl etwas sein, dass nie jemand gedacht hätte, etwas, dass für uns heute absurd wäre, sonst wäre die Lösung ja viel zu nah' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich glaub langsam der Mensch wäre gar nicht in der Lage die geschichter seiner herkunft, evolution und schöpfung zu verstehen, er würde sie evtl akzeptieren aber wirklich verstehen würde er sie nie... dafür ist der geistige verstand einfach zu gering
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das erinnert mich an eine Frage die mein Lehrer mal gestellt hat: Stellt dir vor eine Kugel stößt eine andere an. Die erste Kugel bleibt stehen und die angestoßene rollt weiter. Warum ist das so?
Die Antwort die er hören wollte wurde natürlich sofort gegeben.
Es hat mit Kraftübertragung zu tun.
Und dann bat der Lehrer uns alles Wissen über Physik usw auszublenden und so zu tun als wüssten die Menschen nichts darüber.
Wie würde man die Situation jetzt erklären?
Vllt haben wir von vielen Sachen ein vermeintliches Verständniss aufgebaut was in Wirklichkeit aber meilenweit von der Wahrheit entfernt ist. Deswegen ist es sehr heikel von Verständniss zu sprechen. Man muss sich sogar die Frage stellen ob es überhaupt existiert.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Vllt haben wir von vielen Sachen ein vermeintliches Verständniss aufgebaut was in Wirklichkeit aber meilenweit von der Wahrheit entfernt ist. Deswegen ist es sehr heikel von Verständniss zu sprechen. Man muss sich sogar die Frage stellen ob es überhaupt existiert.


Hmmmm das ist genau der Punkt den ich meine mit "eigene existenz" nicht begreifen :/ Wie sagen sie in Assassins creed immer so schön "Alles ist erlaubt nichts ist wahr" wenn das wirklich so wäre und es z.b. sowas wie Physik gar nicht brauchen würde hätten wir n ziemliches Problem und müssten uns z.b. überlegen warum gewisse Häuser überhaupt noch stehen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Früher wurden die Blitze als ein Werk Gottes gehalten. Auch Krankheiten wurden als eine Strafe Gottes auferlegt. Die Leute hatten Erfurcht, die größten Herrscher, die nicht unter Gesetzen standen hatten ebenfalls große Ehrfrucht, da ihnen Gott übersteht, der sie bestrafen wird, wenn sie die Leute unterdrücken. Somit hatte der Götterglaube etwas Gutes. Alle Gläubigen Menshen, die es in einer Zeit ohne Wissenschaft zu genüge gab verhielten sich normal (mit nur wenigen Ausnahmen). Erst mit den Wissenschaften, als die Götter "abgeschafft" wurden fing soetwas an. Die Wissenschaft unterscheidet uns Menschen von den Tieren. D.H. die Wissenschaft ist Schuld an dem Verhalten der Menschen. (nicht meine Meinung, jetzt einfach an diesem Zweig angeknüpft). Die Wissenschaft verschaffte dem Menschen die macht. Aber es hat eben 2 Seiten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Früher wurden die Blitze als ein Werk Gottes gehalten. Auch Krankheiten wurden als eine Strafe Gottes auferlegt. Die Leute hatten Erfurcht, die größten Herrscher, die nicht unter Gesetzen standen hatten ebenfalls große Ehrfrucht, da ihnen Gott übersteht, der sie bestrafen wird, wenn sie die Leute unterdrücken. Somit hatte der Götterglaube etwas Gutes. Alle Gläubigen Menshen, die es in einer Zeit ohne Wissenschaft zu genüge gab verhielten sich normal (mti nur wenigen Ausnahmen). Erst mti den Wissenschaften, als die Götter "abgeschafft" wurden fing soetwas an. Die Wissenschaft unterscheidet uns Menschen von den Tieren. D.H. die Wissenschaft ist Schuld an dem Verhalten der Menschen. (nicht meine Meinung, jetzt einfach an diesem Zweig angeknüpft).



Hm das ist natürlich auch ein interessanter Ansatz.
Also nur das ich das richtig verstehe, du sagst Menschen sind so maßlos geworden weil sie wissen/meinen zu wissen das es keine höhere Gewalt gibt die sie in ihren Schranken verweist?


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm das ist natürlich auch ein interessanter Ansatz.
> Also nur das ich das richtig verstehe, du sagst Menschen sind so maßlos geworden weil sie wissen/meinen zu wissen das es keine höhere Gewalt gibt die sie in ihren Schranken verweist?



So hab' ich das auch verstanden.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm das ist natürlich auch ein interessanter Ansatz.
> Also nur das ich das richtig verstehe, du sagst Menschen sind so maßlos geworden weil sie wissen/meinen zu wissen das es keine höhere Gewalt gibt die sie in ihren Schranken verweist?



So würde ich es in etwa, nach diesem Ansatz verstehen. In der Zeit, wo der Mensch mehr Intelligenz entwickelt hat und den Instinkten nach und nach den Rücken kehrte, aber noch nicht wusste, wie Blitze und anderes entstehen hat er sich eben eine Übernatürliche Kraft gesucht. Jedoch, dank der Wissenschaft wurden die meisten Menschen anders belehrt und haben keine Hemmungen mehr, alles nach ihrem Vorteil zu machen (nicht im Rahmen der Natur. Tiere handeln auch nach eigenem Vorteil, sie Verhalten sich aber "naturgemäß").


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Aber das müsste ja eigentlich heissen das Tiere auch an eine höhere Macht glauben wodurch sie sich beschränken.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber das müsste ja eigentlich heissen das Tiere auch an eine höhere Macht glauben wodurch sie sich beschränken.



Ja, an die Macht der Natur. Sie werden durch ihren begrenzten Verstand und durch die Natur zurückgehalten.
Es gibt sozusagen, nach meiner Auffassung 3 Stufen, die der MEnsch durchlaufen ist:
1. (Stufe wo die Tiere sich befinden).
Man lebt nur nach Instinkten und die NAtur und der begrenzte Verstand bestimmt einen.
2. Man hat überlegt, dass Blitze o.Ä. kein Zufall sein können und da man es nicht logisch erklären kann es eine höhere Macht geben muss, die uns bestimmt. Man hat Ehrfurcht vor dem mächtigen Wesen.
3. (unsere Stufe)
Man kann alles logisch erklären und die Gottesehrfurcht fällt mehr und mehr weg.


----------



## Moruka (2. Januar 2010)

Die Kirche und besonders die Evangelikalen halten nichts von der Erde und wollen sie ausbeuten da der Herr laut der Offenbarung diesen Planeten sowieso bald zerstören wird. Ausserdem wurden Tiere früher auch schon als niedere Wesen angesehen und das wir uns nicht groß von ihnen unterscheiden ( und sogar mit ihnen verwandt sind ) wurde erst von der Wissenschaft eingeführt. Und auch die Menschenrechte gab es damals nicht und das wurde von Päpsten und anderen Religiösen Führern schamlos ausgenutzt. Das abschaffen der Religionen die so aufgebaut sind kann der Menschheit nur gutes bringen.
Und glaub mir das der glaube an eine höhere Macht einen schrecklichen Preis hat ( Kreuzzüge, ausrottung der Indios etc. ).
Ausserdem hat die Menschheit im Mittelalter keinerlei Technologischen Fortschritt ( im gegensatz zu den Griechen, Römern und uns ) gemacht. Das heißt das die Kirche über  achthundert Jahre (!) die Menschen dumm gehalten hat und diese Tatsache werde ich ihr nie verzeihen können. Und während die Wissenschaft sich größtenteils für den Klimaschutz einsetzt tun viele Religiöse Institute ( z.b. Evangelikale ) den Klimawandel leugnen oder ihn ignorieren da Gott sich ja darum kümmern wird. Also wird die Verantwortung die die Menschheit durch Wissenschaft selbst übernimmt bei Religion einfach nur auf einen anderen abgeladen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Die Kirche und besonders die Evangelikalen halten nichts von der Erde und wollen sie ausbeuten da der Herr laut der Offenbarung diesen Planeten sowieso bald zerstören wird. Ausserdem wurden Tiere früher auch schon als niedere Wesen angesehen und das wir uns nicht groß von ihnen unterscheiden ( und sogar mit ihnen verwandt sind ) wurde erst von der Wissenschaft eingeführt. Und auch die Menschenrechte gab es damals nicht und das wurde von Päpsten und anderen Religiösen Führern schamlos ausgenutzt. Das abschaffen der Religionen die so aufgebaut sind kann der Menschheit nur gutes bringen.
> Und glaub mir das der glaube an eine höhere Macht einen schrecklichen Preis hat ( Kreuzzüge, ausrottung der Indios etc. ).



Ich habe eben nur diesen Zweig betrachtet. Philosophie zeichnet sich dadruch aus, dass man 100000 Sichtweisen betrachten kann. Die Diskussion wird zu keinem Ergebnis kommen können. 
Die Religion ist da, sie lässt die Menschen ehrfürchtig werden und sozialer Handeln.
Die Religion ist da, manche nutzen sie aus und es gibt schreckliche Nebeneffekte (wie eben Krezzüge).
Es gibt keine perfekte Lösung. Außer vllt. sich ganz zurück auf die Natur zu besinnen.


----------



## Moruka (2. Januar 2010)

Menschen wie Jesus Christus haben sozial gehandelt doch kaum jemand anderes. Und nur gutes zu tun um seine eigene Seele vor eigener Verdammnis zu schützen ist auch nicht gerade toll da man das ja dann nicht aus dem Herzen tut sondern einfach nur für den eigenen Vorteil.
Wenn wir uns auf die Natur besinnen müssen wir aber damit leben das wir mit dem Planeten untergehen werden anstatt von ihm zu fliehen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Wir wären ohne Technik wahrscheinlich auch agr nicht mehr lebensfähig. Unsere Entwicklung lässt sich nicht mehr rückgängig machen. Wir werden Das "Fliehen" wohl durchziehen müssen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

> Imagine there's no countries
> It isn't hard to do
> Nothing to kill or die for
> And no religion too
> ...


Die Hippies wissens ja.
Das sind doch gute Ideen ;D
Eine Welt mit nur einem Land, einer Sprache und keinen Religionen würde sicher viel Frieden bringen.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Die Hippies wissens ja.
> Das sind doch gute Ideen ;D
> Eine Welt mit nur einem Land, einer Sprache und keinen Religionen würde sicher viel Frieden bringen.



nicht unbedingt. Irgendeine Streitigkeit wird es immer geben und dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nicht unbedingt. Irgendeine Streitigkeit wird es immer geben und dann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da geb ich dir recht...selbst wenn alle das selbe bekommen, wuerden es leute nicht einsehen etwas tun zu muessen oder so


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Mein Vorschlag: Alle die Krieg wollen, töten!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaß bei seite: Glücklich leben bis zum ende alles zeiten gibts nur im märchen... leider.

Was glaubt ihr kommt nach dem Tod?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr kommt nach dem Tod?



Keine ahnung. wills auch nicht wissen. Lasse mich ueberraschen.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn nach dem Leben nix kommt wo ist der Sinn des Lebens?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Nach dem Tod? Hoffentlich eine bessere Grafik...

Naja, Spaß beiseite. Ich glaube nicht, dass wir fähig sind das zu beantworten. Ansonsten schließe ich mich an: Ich lasse mich überraschen und erwarte am besten gar nichts. Schon gar nicht von Dingen, die ich mit meinem rationalen Weltbild gar nicht beschreiben könnte.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn nach dem Leben nix kommt wo ist der Sinn des Lebens?


Zu leben? Jeder einzelne Tag? Jedes schoene Erlebniss?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Zu leben? Jeder einzelne Tag? Jedes schoene Erlebniss?



Nur auf die schönen Erlebnisse konzentrieren?
Ich sehe zum Teil schlechte Erlebnisse sinnvoller, bringen sie einen doch weiter (wenn man lernfähig ist und es beeinflussen kann), doch sind es gerade die schlechten Erlebnisse, die einen stark formen, doch die man am liebsten los wäre oder? Der Mensch... Widerspruch in sich? Gerade was Leben und Tod betrifft? (alles nur subjektiv)


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ich sehe zum Teil schlechte Erlebnisse sinnvoller, bringen sie einen doch weiter (wenn man lernfähig ist und es beeinflussen kann), doch sind es gerade die schlechten Erlebnisse, die einen stark formen, doch die man am liebsten los wäre oder? Der Mensch...


das war rein darauf bezogen, was der sinn WAERE falls es nach dem tod nichts gibt...und was nutzt dann einem all das schlechte, was passiert ist? Da schon lieber leben geniessen 


> Widerspruch in sich? Gerade was Leben und Tod betrifft?


Da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn nach dem Leben was kommt und wir das wüssten wär die Selbstmordrate vermutlich massiv höher^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn nach dem Leben was kommt und wir das wüssten wär die Selbstmordrate vermutlich massiv höher^^



Da scheint wer mehr zu wissen als ich *g*. Haste 'nen screenshot?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Die Intelligenz des Menschen hat sich bereits so entwickelt, dass man nachdenkt, was nach dem Leben ist. Ich glaube jedes Tier wird sich darüber keine Gedanken machen.
Hauptquest:
Pflanze dich sooft wie möglich fort.
Ein Mensch kann sich nicht vorstellen (zumindest kann ich es nicht), dass es einfach zu Ende sein kann. Dass man einfach weg ist. Immer wenn ich es hypotetisch angehe, dass einfach Schluss ist komme ich nicht weiter. Weil dann denke ich mir: Ich bin nicht da, ich kann nicht denken. Es gibt mich nicht mehr. Aber ich kann esm ir nicht vorstellen. Ich scheitere immer. Ich denke mir: Wenn ich nichts mehr bin... aber halt. Es ist doch dann scheißegal. Ich krieg nichts mehr mit, das ganze Denken über das Nichts (nichtmal mehr Nirvana) sein ist vollkommen sinnlos. Ich komme einfach an dem Punkt nicht weiter. Aus diesem Grund glaube ich auch an ein Leben nach dem Tod. Es kann aber auch nur ein Hirngespinst der Menschen sein, weil man es sich einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass es komplett aus ist. Ob sich Tiere auch über so etwas Gedanken machen... man weiß es nicht. Hier ein Philosophischer Gedanke (von einem berühmten philosophen; ich glaube Sokrates):
Es mag zwar Götter geben, aber sie sind völlig unbedeutend für die Menschen. Sie beeinflussen keinen der Menschen. Die Menschen handeln frei.
Jetzt könnte es ja sein, wenn man diesen Gedanken auffasst, dass die Götter erst nach dem Tod eingreifen. Dass sie die Menschen handeln lassen, wie sie wollen. Sie greifen erst nach dem Tod ein. Vllt. haben die Götter auch etwas mit der Entstehung der Menschen zu tun. Sie haben evtl. die Menschen geschaffen um zu sehen, was daraus geschieht. Vllt. bekommt der Mensch erst nach dem Tode die Aufklärung über das Leben und wieso der Mensch die Macht hat. Vllt. wollen die Götter die Menschen erst selbst überlegen lassen, wieso sie entstanden sind und an der Spitze stehen.
Es köntne sein, aber es gibt sicher noch 100000 weitere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es kann aber auch nur ein Hirngespinst der Menschen sein, weil man es sich einfach nicht vorstellen kann, dass es komplett aus ist.



Und das ist meiner Meinung nach das Grundproblem des Menschen. Zwanghaft versuchen wir uns alle irgendwie vorzustellen wie es sein wird, wenn wir mal den Weg alles Irdischen gegangen sind. Interessant, ich habe noch nie gehört, dass sich Menschen fragen, wie es im Mutterleib denn so war, bevor man auf die Welt kam? Das scheint keinen oder wenige zu interessieren, doch auch dieser Zustand ist fern unserer Erinnerung. Der Mensch will sich nur vorstellen können, der Mensch möchte sich oder kann sich aber genausowenig erinnern. Es ist ein Vorwärtsstreben, das nur die Angst NICHT vor dem Tod, sondern vor der Ungewissheit zeigt. 

Der Mensch mag es nicht, nicht zu wissen, obwohl er weiß, dass er nicht alles wissen kann. Und das macht den Menschen wohl so ratlos und im Endeffekt ängstlich vor dem Tod. Als die Menschen noch mehr im Einklang mit der Natur, mit der Akzeptanz des Lebensrades gelebt haben, wurde der Tod ganz anders gesehen (vgl. Philippe Ariès - Geschichte des Todes).
Heute ist es nur Angst vor der Ohnmacht und der Unwissenheit (und anderer Dinge, vor allem der materiellen, die man nicht mehr besitzen kann etc. etc. Die Gründe können so unterschiedlich sein wie der Mensch selbst).
Vielleicht es der Tod ja wie ein Traum? Wer weiß es schon, wir werden es alle früh genug erfahren.




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> *Dass sie die Menschen handeln lassen, wie sie wollen.*



Dann haben die Götter aber einen sehr schlechten Sinn für (ich nenne es mal) Humor.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Ich denke, jetzt mal ganz allgemein gesagt, dass man nach den Tod für eine Weile in einer Art Zwischenwelt ist und dann wiedergeboren wird.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Die Götter wollen vllt. die Menschen für extra in der Unwissenheit lassen. Der Mensch hat die Gabe soweit wie nur möglich vorauszuplanen. Die Götter wollen aber, dass der Mensch nicht weiß, was nach dem Tod ist und wieso er entstanden ist. Wenn er das nämlich wüsste, dann würde er wegen der Planungsfähigkeit sein ganzes Leben ändern - Die Götter wollen aber, dass der Mensch ohne sie, nach eigenem Willen, lebt.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Und doch trägt er die Bürde klug genug zu sein zu wissen (oder es zumindest zu glauben), dass er eine verliehene Freiheit besitzt. Das beinhaltet ja dann auch zwangsläufig das Wissen, dass man, wie soll ich sagen, dank der Gutmütigkeit und dem Wohlwollen der sogenannten Götter frei ist und eigentlich mehr wissen könnte. Und wer weiß, war es damals nicht so? Ist der Materialismus und die Ablehnung der eigenen Natur und Fähigkeiten so weit fortgeschritten? Ich glaube, dass der Mensch sehr wohl um sein Ziel oder seine Aufgabe hier mehr wissen könnte, als er jetzt weiß (Stichwort: drittes Auge / Zirbeldrüse / Stirnchakra, aber genug davon, ich schweife ab). Der Punkt ist nur, dass es heutzutage für solche Gedanken keinen Platz gibt. Schnelllebigkeit, Erfolg, Stellung und Geld > Natur, Einsicht, Einklang und Wissen/Weisheit. Auch wenn man das nicht generell sagen kann.

Ist aber auch nicht gerade Freiheit in meinen Augen. Ich hoffe es ist ersichtlich, worauf ich hinaus will.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist nur, dass es heutzutage für solche Gedanken keinen Platz gibt. Schnelllebigkeit, Erfolg, Stellung und Geld > Natur, Einsicht, Einklang und Wissen/Weisheit.



Nicht für Wiccas, zu denen ich mich auch zähle.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wiccas


was is das schon wieder? Noch irgendeine neue Szene >.<?


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was is das schon wieder? Noch irgendeine neue Szene >.<?




nö, ne religion

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicca diesmal hat wiki recht


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Oh. Hoert sich intressant an. sry, der name hat sich irgendwie halt...so angehoert^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Nicht für Wiccas, zu denen ich mich auch zähle.



Ist ja schön, ich habe ja erwähnt dass man das nicht generell sagen kann bzgl. Geld etc.

Den wenigsten liegt die Natur am Herzen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht sowas wie Mülltrennen etc..
Würde sich der Mensch mehr auf das zurückbesinnen, was in ihm schlummert, wäre Angst und das ungute Gefühl vor dem Tod passé.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, ich habe ja erwähnt dass man das nicht generell sagen kann bzgl. Geld etc.
> 
> Den wenigsten liegt die Natur am Herzen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht sowas wie Mülltrennen etc..
> Würde sich der Mensch mehr auf das zurückbesinnen, was in ihm schlummert, wäre Angst und das ungute Gefühl vor dem Tod passé.



Das ist der Philosophische Gedanke. Besinne dich auf deine Natur zurück. Lebe mit der Natur. Sterben ist nicht schlimm. Es gehört zu deienr Natur.
Zu Wicca:
Mhh. Die Religion kommt mir bissl arg danach vor: Vereinigen wir das beste aus allen Religionen, stopfen wir ein bissl anarchische Gedanken und Gleichberechtigung rein und fertig. Ich kann diese Religion leider nicht ernst nehmen. Sie wird sich auch wahrscheinlich nicht durchsetzen können. Aber ich will hier nicht über Religionen diskutieren, jedem das Seine.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Kein Problem, ich bin das gewohnt. Wenn dich das interessiert, kann ich dir mal ein paar Links geben, wenn du magst.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Ist ja schön, ich habe ja erwähnt dass man das nicht generell sagen kann bzgl. Geld etc.
> 
> Den wenigsten liegt die Natur am Herzen. Und damit meine ich jetzt nicht sowas wie Mülltrennen etc..
> Würde sich der Mensch mehr auf das zurückbesinnen, was in ihm schlummert, wäre Angst und das ungute Gefühl vor dem Tod passé.


und waehrend du das schreibst hast du wieviel Strom fuer den Pc verbraucht^^? Internet? Ist doch alles sehr schaedlich fuer die umwelt...
Is kein angriff auf deine Persoenlichkeit, aber das ist doch mal scheinheilig, oder?

/e Sry Sola, aber ich bin Alkoposteuer`s meinung...


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich bin das gewohnt. Wenn dich das interessiert, kann ich dir mal ein paar Links geben, wenn du magst.
> 
> @Alkopop: Auch das bin ich gewohnt zu hören ^^


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und waehrend du das schreibst hast du wieviel Strom fuer den Pc verbraucht^^? Internet? Ist doch alles sehr schaedlich fuer die umwelt...
> Is kein angriff auf deine Persoenlichkeit, aber das ist doch mal scheinheilig, oder?



Klar ist es das. 
Möchte fairerweise dazu sagen, dass ich keineswegs perfekt bin und mich hier nicht als Moralapostel aufspielen will. Eher sind das meine Gedanken zum Tod, Leben und mein Wunsch nach "so sollte es jetzt sein und basta". Dass dies heutzutage höchst unrealistisch ist und so manch einer Gefangener seiner Zeit ist, sieht man ja an mir ganz gut.

Also wenn das jemanden scheinheilig vorkommt, ist es ja das gute Recht es zu sagen, auch ohne Rechtfertigung. Lieber so als gar nichts dazuschreiben, schließlich bin ich lernfähig und lasse mit mir reden.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es ist nur meine Vorstellung, gepaart mit ein wenig (Halb)Wissen aus Büchern, Gesprächen, Eindrücken und Beeinflussungen aus persönlichen Erlebnissen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> und waehrend du das schreibst hast du wieviel Strom fuer den Pc verbraucht^^? Internet? Ist doch alles sehr schaedlich fuer die umwelt...
> Is kein angriff auf deine Persoenlichkeit, aber das ist doch mal scheinheilig, oder?



er hat doch garnich behauptet das er naturverbunden ist

edit: ausserdem was willst du denn noch machen? jeder der von sich behauptet umweltschützer zu sein kann man i-was vorwerfen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Ich werd' immer extrem suizidgefährdet, wenn ich über den Tod nachdenke. Ich bin so neugierig, ich könnt' mich gleich vom nächst besten Hochhaus stürzen. Doch andererseits, will ich diese Welt erst ausschöpfen, bevor ich hier noch nicht die Weisheit erlangt hab', lohnt es sich nicht zu sterben.
Ich seh' es wie das letzte Puzzlestück an, der Tod verrät einem dann alles, was man noch nicht weiss.
Ich kann es kaum erwarten :>


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

An der Stelle kann ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen mal Walter Moers zu zitieren



> Von den Sternen kommen wir und zu den Sternen gehen wir. Das Leben ist nur eine Reise in die Ferne.



Ich finde die Vorstellung schön dass das Leben nur ein kleiner Ausflug wäre von dem man zurückkehrt.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Die Götter wollen es vllt., dass man sich in seinem Leben klar wird, was man will und was das richtige ist. Wenn man die Entstehund der Menschen oder das Leben nach dem Tod wüsste, dann würde man sich gar nicht überlegen, wieso man jetzt da ist. Man würde das Leben nicht auskosten. Man würde denken: Ach ist doch egal was ich mach, dass passiert ja sowieso. Das Leben soll keine Zwischenstation sein. Das Leben ist vllt. der Pfad der Weisheit, d.h. man wird auf das Leben anch dem Tod vorbereitet. Man wird darauf vorbereitet zu erfahren WIESO.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (2. Januar 2010)

Nette Idee, aber mich wundert es, das gerade du eine vernünftige Diskussion willst, kannst es ja nicht selber. Wer aber auch ein interessantes Thema: Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, was man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vorstellung schön dass das Leben nur ein kleiner Ausflug wäre von dem man zurückkehrt.


Nicht wenn es URLAUB ist^^ 
Wenn das hier eine Urlaubsreise ist muss das eigentlich leben ja scheisse sein xD



Der schrieb:


> Wer aber auch ein interessantes Thema: Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, was man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat?



Ja. wenn man es nicht mehr tut und es bereut.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber mich wundert es, das gerade du eine vernünftige Diskussion willst, kannst es ja nicht selber. Wer aber auch ein interessantes Thema: Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, was man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat?


Wäre gut zu wissen, wen du meinst.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Nette Idee, aber mich wundert es, das gerade du eine vernünftige Diskussion willst, kannst es ja nicht selber. Wer aber auch ein interessantes Thema: Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, was man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat?



Anspielung auf Corak ? Falls ja, bitte lass es, und verseuch diesen Thread nicht auch noch.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Klare Antwort: Nein. Ich machs zumindest nicht.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Es hat niemand das Wort Urlaub gebraucht^^
mit Reise verbinde ich unerwartetes vllt auch gefahren, eine reise prägt den menschen


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Wäre gut zu wissen, wen du meinst.



Ich vermute Thoor, der eine vernünftige Diskusion will, und Coraks Meinung nach, den Schule-Gewalt-Thread zugespammt hat und Corak gebannt worden ist, im schlimmsten Fall ein Fanboy der seinen Held rächen will ;D.
Es ist nur eine Vermutung, da es im Moment am logischsten wirkt.
Grüsse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich finde die Vorstellung schön dass das Leben nur ein kleiner Ausflug wäre von dem man zurückkehrt.



*hust*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

0/8/15 schrieb:


> Ich vermute Thoor, der eine vernünftige Diskusion will, und Coraks Meinung nach, den Schule-Gewalt-Thread zugespammt hat und Corak gebannt worden ist, im schlimmsten Fall ein Fanboy der seinen Held rächen will ;D.
> Es ist nur eine Vermutung, da es im Moment am logischsten wirkt.
> Grüsse
> 
> ...



Unser nächstes Thema. Wen hat Taktloss gemeint o.O
Man soltle sich auch mal Gedanken machen, was das nächste Thema ist. Wir haben hier auch bissl grad den Faden verloren, wie ich die Sache sehe.
Wir haben aufgehört damit, dass das Leben eine Reise sein könnte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Hm ich denke die Frage kann man sehr schnell beantworten

Da es eine ungeahnte Anzahl von Galaxien gibt in denen sich wiederrum milliarden Planetensysteme befinden, kann man das eig garnicht ausschließen

Edit: Ich finde bis jetzt war es eine sehr anregende Disskusion auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Gute Frage.

Ich könnte jetzt für mich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob ja oder nein. In der Hinsicht kommt meine vorsichtige Art zu tragen. Ich glaube, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch genug ist, dass wir nicht der einzige Planet sind, der Lebensfähigkeit spendet. Daher traue ich mich nicht "Nein, es gibt keine außerirdische Lebensform" sagen.

Abgesehen davon dass man ja (auf Mars?) Baketerien entdeckte. Steinigt mich wenn ich mich irre.
Bakterien außerhalb der Erde sind ja auch schon außerirdische Lebensformen.

Abgesehen davon: Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es die Evolution nicht nur auf der Erde gibt/gab. Somit ist ja nicht unbedingt alles an Wasser bzw. Sauerstoff gebunden, oder?
Kann ja sein, dass es Lebewesen gibt die z.B. Helium atmen (dort muss es dann wohl sehr lustig abgehen).


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2010)

Hraeshvelgr schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon: Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es die Evolution nicht nur auf der Erde gibt/gab. Somit ist ja nicht unbedingt alles an Wasser bzw. Sauerstoff gebunden, oder?
> Kann ja sein, dass es Lebewesen gibt die z.B. Helium atmen (dort muss es dann wohl sehr lustig abgehen).




Das ist nicht zuuuuufällig ne Anspielung auf Avatar, oder?


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (2. Januar 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ist nicht zuuuuufällig ne Anspielung auf Avatar, oder?



Nein, eigentlich nicht. Den Film habe ich noch nicht gesehen, weiß auch nur dass es um die Findung eines heiligen Navi-Gerätes oder so geht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Januar 2010)

Hmm, die Woche ist noch net vorbei aber ich glaube, das Thema mit den Menschen ist abgeschlsosen. An TE, wie solsl weitergehen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

Wir könnten ja mal mehrere Themen sammeln und uns das Sahnestück raussuchen


----------



## Thoor (2. Januar 2010)

What is kaputt o.O Hört bitte auf meinen schönen Thread zuzumüllen ja... Ich bin von niemandem Fanboy o.O Und Taktloss hat den Sinn nicht verstanden, gibt jede Woche ein neues Thema, wenn du deins diskutieren willst schreib mir ne PM mit dem Thema und nächste Woche kommts dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und jetzt b2t, danke.

*Startpost editiert, Sammlung neuer Themen für eine weitere Woche voller philosophischer Gedanken:*

Vorschläge von mir:
- Wie lange wird die Welt wie wir sie kennen noch weiterbestehen und warum?
- Wie wird die Erde untergehen?
- Habt ihr schon übermenschliches erlebt? Wenn ja was und was glaubt ihr war es?
- Ist es nicht auffällig dass all die unterschiedlichen Religionen in etwas das gleiche (Friede, Respekt, Ehre vor den Eltern etc) enthalten?

Vorschläge von Moruka:
- Wie lange lebt die Menschheit noch?
- Hat die Menschheit es überhaupt verdient zu leben? _(Wie meinst du das genau?)_
- Was haltet ihr vom ende des Universums?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Crunch
_(findet alle 1-3 toll von mir)_

Vorschlag von Dragon1:
- Wie lange wird die Welt wie wir sie kennen noch weiterbestehen und warum?

Vorschlag von Huntermoon:
- Habt ihr schon übermenschliches erlebt? Wenn ja was und was glaubt ihr war es?

Jo mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 macht doch selber Vorschläge =)

Vorschläge von Selor (der olle Trekki =D)
- Wie lange wird die Welt wie wir sie kennen noch weiterbestehen und warum?
- Wie wird die Erde untergehen?

Vorschlag vom Mario Pilz:
- Schwarze Löcher, Wurmlöcher, reisen in Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die Krümmung des Raums ?

Vorschlag von Benji
- Habt ihr schon übermenschliches erlebt? Wenn ja was und was glaubt ihr war es?

Vorschlag von Soladra
- Habt ihr schon übermenschliches erlebt? Wenn ja was und was glaubt ihr war es?

Vorschlag von Alkopopsteuer
-Wie kann man, aufgrund der Existenz von Leid noch an
 einen allmächtigen (=auch allwissenden), allgütigen Gott glauben? _(ist einfach ein wenig heikles Thema da sich evtl der eine oder andere gestört fühlen würde...)_

Vorschlag von Vernichter
- Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, dass man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat? Natürlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man es selber nicht bereut.

So ich glaub wir sollten ein neues Auswählen, ich mach hier unten mal nen "Stimmzettel".

Was haltet ihr vom ende des Universums?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Crunch 1 Stimme von Thoor


----------



## Moruka (2. Januar 2010)

Mal ein parr Vorschläge:

Wie lange lebt die Menschheit noch?
Hat die Menschheit es überhaupt verdient zu leben?
Was haltet ihr vom ende des Universums?   
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Crunch


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

bin fuer - Wie lange wird die Welt wie wir sie kennen noch weiterbestehen und warum?


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für Thoors dritten Vorschlag:


> - Habt ihr schon übermenschliches erlebt? Wenn ja was und was glaubt ihr war es?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Januar 2010)

Entweder 1 und 2 von Thoor...

die kann ich immerhin sofort beantworten xD


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. Januar 2010)

wie wärs mit?

Schwarze Löcher, Wurmlöcher, reisen in Lichtgeschwindigkeit und die Krümmung des Raums ?


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin auch für Thors dritter Vorschlag, ob wir schon übernatürliches erlebt haben. Denn da kann ich richtig auspacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (3. Januar 2010)

Übernatürliches... da müsste erstmal jeder eine Definition dazu abgeben, auf die er sich dann bezieht.
Wobei ich den Vorschlag, ob wir Menschen es verdient haben zu leben, auch interessant finde!
(Soweit ich ihn auslege) Was genau meinst du denn damit, Moruka?


----------



## Soladra (3. Januar 2010)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Ich bin für Thoors dritten Vorschlag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign




> Ich bin auch für Thors dritter Vorschlag, ob wir schon übernatürliches erlebt haben. Denn da kann ich richtig auspacken biggrin.gif



me2


----------



## Moruka (3. Januar 2010)

Ich wäre für Thoors 1. und 2. Vorschlag. Obwohl der 3. mit Nahtoderfahrungen z.b. ganz interessant sein könnte.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Januar 2010)

Ich bin bei fast allem dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber mir wären die ersten beiden lieber, weil beim dritten mir nix einfällt :/.
Obwohl, doch^^.
Achja, vor ein paar vielen Monaten gabs schon,mal nen Philosophie Thread lol:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=30205
Wie kann man, aufgrund der Existenz von Leid noch an
einen allmächtigen (=auch allwissenden), allgütigen Gott glauben? 
Da könnten wir auch drüber diskutieren


----------



## Thoor (3. Januar 2010)

Der Thread da ist doof meiner ist besser ;(

Post editiert btw.


----------



## Moruka (3. Januar 2010)

Falls das 3. drankommt könnten wir ja noch über das Leben nach dem Tod reden über das übrigens einige Wissenschaftler anscheinend neue erkenntnisse gesammelt haben. Für alle die es interessiert hier ist der Link:
http://philosophie.suite101.de/article.cfm...wusstseinsstufe

Ach ja bei der Frage: Hat es die Menschheit üerhaupt verdient zu leben ( auf diesem Planeten )? meinte ich eig. ob das intelligente Leben diesem Planeten mehr geschadet oder genutzt hat und ob es überhaupt ein guter Schritt in der Evolution ist eine intelligente Lebensform entstehen zu lassen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (3. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> What is kaputt o.O Hört bitte auf meinen schönen Thread zuzumüllen ja... Ich bin von niemandem Fanboy o.O Und Taktloss hat den Sinn nicht verstanden, gibt jede Woche ein neues Thema, wenn du deins diskutieren willst schreib mir ne PM mit dem Thema und nächste Woche kommts dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich hab ichs verstanden, ich hab nur noch was dazu geschrieben, was wenigstens halbwegs zum Thema passt, damit es nicht vollkommen offtopic ist.


Aber da hier auch andere Vorschläge gemacht habne, bin ich immer noch für: Kann man anderen etwas vorwerfen, dass man selber tut/tun würde/getan hat? Natürlich unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass man es selber nicht bereut.


----------



## Thoor (6. Januar 2010)

neues Thema

Was haltet ihr vom ende des Universums?
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Big_Crunch

was denkt ihr wie geht das Universum zu Ende? Weisser Zwerg? Schwarzer Riese? >.>


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich, ganz ab vom derzeitigen Wissenschaftlichen Standard glaube, dass das Universum sich irgendwann so weit ausgedehnt hat, dass die Kräfte die es zusammenhalten (Dunkle Materie zum Beispiel) nicht mehr ausreichen und das Universum zerreißt und die einzelnen Teile in sich zusammenfallen bis die Masse wieder derart hoch ist das es zu einem weiteren "Urknall" kommt.


----------



## Jester (6. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> was denkt ihr wie geht das Universum zu Ende? Weisser Zwerg? Schwarzer Riese? >.>



So enden Sonnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Universum wird, da kann ich mich Selor Kiith anschliessen, irgendwann wieder auf einen Punkt kollabieren und sich danach in einem weiteren Urknall wieder ausbreiten. Its the circle of life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. Januar 2010)

Gibt wohl eine Wand, wo das Universum aufhört. Nichts reales kann unendlich sein, da alles, von irgendwoher herkommen muss, so hat auch das Universum seine Quelle, und die ebenfalls, bis man zu einer Urquelle kommt.
Nur eine flüchtige Theorie, die aufgestellt werden kann, da noch niemand das Gegenteil bewiesen hat. (Hoffe ich). Falls schon, bin ich traurig :<^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Januar 2010)

Nunja, es gibt auch die Theorie, dass das Universum sich wie ein Möbiusband verhält, sprich eigentlich kein ende hat...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

Gehen wir mal bisschen von der Wissenschaft weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Also, der Mensch kann sich wohl keine Unendlichkeit vorstellen. Aber, genau wie bei Gott, kann man auch nicht beweisen, dass es nicht so ist. Das Universum geht über den Verstand des Menschen hinaus. Der Mensch versucht alles erklären zu können. Das Universum muss irgendwie entstanden sein. Das Universum, wie 0815 schon gesagt hat, könnte eine Urquelle haben. Aber was soll es vor dem Universum geben? Das vor dem Universum muss ja auch irgendwie einen Ursprung haben?! Der Mensch kann es sich einfach nicht vorstellen, er kann es nicht logisch erklären, wie es entstanden ist. Der Untergang des Universums kann der Mensch wohl auch nicht erklären. Als Mensch kann man nur sagen, da man es nicht logisch erklären kann, dass es (für den Menschen) eine unerklärliche Kraft geben muss, die es schon unendlich lange gibt. Diese Kraft muss das Universum erschaffen haben. Es muss etwas gegeben haben, woraus das Universum entstanden ist. Es muss irgendwie angefangen haben. Das Ende des Universums kann durch keine irdische Kraft verursacht werden. Die Erde hat wahrscheinlich nicht mehr Auswirkung auf das Universum wie ein Fliegenschiss auf unseren Planeten. Der Mensch wird bedeutungslos sein. Also müsste wohl diese, für uns unerklärliche Kraft das Ende ausmachen. Bloß was diese Kraft ist, die das Universum erschaffen hat und wahrscheinlich vernichten wird ist, wird der menschliche Verstand wohl niemals inne werden.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> . Aber was soll es vor dem Universum geben?



Diese Frage eruebrigt sich, da nach geltender Theorie mit dem Urknall alle vier Raumdimensionen entstanden sind, also auch die Zeit. Vor dem Urknall existiert also nicht, da keine Zeit existiert.

Das ist wieder aber sehr wissenschaftlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wuerde ich dir zustimmen Alkopopsteuer, der Mensch ist und bleibt bedeutungslos und wird die wirklich grossen Fragen nach Ursprung und Ende zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit klaeren koennen!


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Diese Frage eruebrigt sich, da nach geltender Theorie mit dem Urknall alle vier Raumdimensionen entstanden sind, also auch die Zeit. Vor dem Urknall existiert also nicht, da keine Zeit existiert.
> 
> Das ist wieder aber sehr wissenschaftlich.
> 
> ...


ich denke, diese Urknall-Geschichte ist ein scheiss, denn sich die wissenschaftler selber erfunden haben, um nicht zuzugeben dass sie in diesem Zusammenhang bisher keine Anhung haben.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich denke, diese Urknall-Geschichte ist ein scheiss, denn sich die wissenschaftler selber erfunden haben, um nicht zuzugeben dass sie in diesem Zusammenhang bisher keine Anhung haben.



Naja, die Wissenschaftler haben wohl die beste Therorie mit den bisherigen Mitteln, die es in unserer Zeit gibt herausgefunden.
Dieser Erklärungsversuch ist immoment wohl am logischsten. Dennoch wird er nicht unwahrscheinlich, wenn die Wissenschaft viel weiter ist überholt sein.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Naja, die Wissenschaftler haben wohl die beste Therorie mit den bisherigen Mitteln, die es in unserer Zeit gibt herausgefunden.


aber wie kann man etwas darueber hinausfinden? Allein schon das mit der Zeit...wieviel wissen wir ueber die Zeit? Ich denke das dieses Wissen beinahe bei 0 ist.


----------



## LaVerne (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich denke, diese Urknall-Geschichte ist ein scheiss, denn sich die wissenschaftler selber erfunden haben, um nicht zuzugeben dass sie in diesem Zusammenhang bisher keine Anhung haben.



Und ich denke, bevor man überhaupt solche Aussagen über Wissenschaftler etc. trifft, sollte man seine Nase mal in ein Buch zum Thema stecken und seine Hausaufgaben machen, bevor man sich überhaupt äußert.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Und ich denke, bevor man überhaupt solche Aussagen über Wissenschaftler etc. trifft, sollte man seine Nase mal in ein Buch zum Thema stecken und seine Hausaufgaben machen, bevor man sich überhaupt äußert.


Meinte der teil mit der entstehung der zeit.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber wie kann man etwas darueber hinausfinden? Allein schon das mit der Zeit...wieviel wissen wir ueber die Zeit? Ich denke das dieses Wissen beinahe bei 0 ist.



Wissenschaftliche Notwendigkeiten! Phaenomene, die wir jetzt beobachten koennen, koennten nicht so auftreten, wenn es nicht so oder so abgelaufen ist vor 13,7 Milliarden Jahren! 

Und Wissenschaftler denken sich nicht einfach "Scheiss" aus um Unwissen zu verdecken, sie sind meistens ehrlich, wenn sie etwas nicht wissen. (Zumindest die unabhaengigen Wissenschaftler, die nicht von Konzernen fuer ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden!)


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wissenschaftliche Notwendigkeiten! Phaenomene, die wir jetzt beobachten koennen, koennten nicht so auftreten, wenn es nicht so oder so abgelaufen ist vor 13,7 Milliarden Jahren!
> 
> Und Wissenschaftler denken sich nicht einfach "Scheiss" aus um Unwissen zu verdecken, sie sind meistens ehrlich, wenn sie etwas nicht wissen. (Zumindest die unabhaengigen Wissenschaftler, die nicht von Konzernen fuer ihre Arbeit bezahlt werden!)


Hm, wenn ich das bei wikipedia richtig verstanden habe bezieht es sich 
1. Darauf, dass man weiss das die sterne vor ca 13 mrd jahren entstanden
und 2. dass sich alles ausbreitet.
Aber warum zum teufel, und woraus soll die Zeit selber entstanden sein? Was weder Materie noch irgendwie messbar ist (Ausser an der veraenderung der Umwelt.)


> Diese Frage eruebrigt sich, da nach geltender Theorie mit dem Urknall alle vier Raumdimensionen entstanden sind, also auch die Zeit. Vor dem Urknall existiert also nicht, da keine Zeit existiert.


Wenn davor nichts war, kann doch auch nichts entstehen, oder?


----------



## LaVerne (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Meinte der teil mit der entstehung der zeit.



Über den sich Wissenschaftler was ausgedacht haben, um was zu vertuschen (jaja, alles eine riesige Verschwörung - für was eigentlich?)? Darf ich um eine Aufzählung der wissenschaftlichen Theorien dazu bitten? 

Entweder man beschäftigt sich mit einer Sache und hat dann ein wenig mehr vorzuweisen als ein wenig Meinung, die dazu noch durch "hab ich mal gehört" entstanden ist - oder man ist einfach mal ruhig.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hm, wenn ich das bei wikipedia richtig verstanden habe bezieht es sich
> 1. Darauf, dass man weiss das die sterne vor ca 13 mrd jahren entstanden
> und 2. dass sich alles ausbreitet.
> Aber warum zum teufel, und woraus soll die Zeit selber entstanden sein? Was weder Materie noch irgendwie messbar ist (Ausser an der veraenderung der Umwelt.)
> ...



Phaenomene wie Gravitation, Schwerkraft, saemtliche Kraefte, saemtliche Reaktionen in der Chemie, also so ziemlich alles eigentlich!

Vor dem Urknall existierte nach der fuehrenden Theorie in der Tat "Nichts", es muesste sich also Materie aus dem Nichts entwickelt haben und soweit wir wissen ist das unmoeglich.
Da kommt Gott ins Spiel, viele Wissenschaftler, die sich mit diesem Thema beschaeftigen haben einen tiefen Glauben an Gott gefunden.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Vor dem Urknall existierte nach der fuehrenden Theorie in der Tat "Nichts", es muesste sich also Materie aus dem Nichts entwickelt haben und soweit wir wissen ist das unmoeglich.
> Da kommt Gott ins Spiel, viele Wissenschaftler, die sich mit diesem Thema beschaeftigen haben einen tiefen Glauben an Gott gefunden.


das ist wieder ein anderes thema: Die meisten Leute behaupten, wo man von Gott spricht ist keine Wissenschaft da......wie kann man das vereinen?
Aber wenn man nicht an eine hoehre Macht glaubt, wie erklaert man das entstehen von etwas aus nichts?


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist wieder ein anderes thema: Die meisten Leute behaupten, wo man von Gott spricht ist keine Wissenschaft da......wie kann man das vereinen?
> Aber wenn man nicht an eine hoehre Macht glaubt, wie erklaert man das entstehen von etwas aus nichts?



Wenn man von Wissenschaft spricht ist kein Platz fuer die Goetter der Religionen auf der Welt!
Wissenschaft schliesst einen Gott nicht aus!

Und wenn man nicht daran glaubt, dann koenne wir das Entstehen aus dem Nichts (noch) nicht erklaeren.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Wenn man von Wissenschaft spricht ist kein Platz fuer die Goetter der Religionen auf der Welt!
> Wissenschaft schliesst einen Gott nicht aus!
> 
> Und wenn man nicht daran glaubt, dann koenne wir das Entstehen aus dem Nichts (noch) nicht erklaeren.


aber wenn eben dieses entstehen aus dem nichts die gesammte erklaerung der Theorie ist? kann man das ueberhaupt als Wissenschaftlich bezeichnen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> das ist wieder ein anderes thema: Die meisten Leute behaupten, wo man von Gott spricht ist keine Wissenschaft da......wie kann man das vereinen?
> Aber wenn man nicht an eine hoehre Macht glaubt, wie erklaert man das entstehen von etwas aus nichts?



vielleicht war da nicht nichts 
vielleicht waren da ein paar atome die das gemacht haben was atome halt so machen und haben dann irgendwann halt miteinander reagiert und PÜFF! da war das sonnensystem.
aber alles ist besser als die "theorie" das da son kerl in himmel innerhalb von 7 tagen mal eben alles gemacht hat <_<


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> vielleicht war da nicht nichts
> vielleicht waren da ein paar atome die das gemacht haben was atome halt so machen und haben dann irgendwann halt miteinander reagiert und PÜFF! da war das sonnensystem.
> aber alles ist besser als die "theorie" das da son kerl in himmel innerhalb von 7 tagen mal eben alles gemacht hat <_<


hier gehts nicht darum zu sagen "deine Version ist noch schlechter/unlogischer" (Unlogischer als unlogisch?  achja)
Macht natuerlich sinn, irgendwelche paar atome die alles erschaffen, inklusive Zeit.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> aber wenn eben dieses entstehen aus dem nichts die gesammte erklaerung der Theorie ist? kann man das ueberhaupt als Wissenschaftlich bezeichnen?


Beobachtung:
 Ein unsagbar komplexes Universum existiert
Bisher wissen wir:
 Es gab einen Urknall, vor ihm war "Nichts", zumindest Nichts, was wir messen/feststellen koennen

Am besten passende Erklaerung (meinerseits):
Es gibt etwas, das in seiner Macht fuer uns unvorstellbar ist und das den Urknall in Gang gebracht hat.
Nennen wir es Apfelkuchen, Gott hat immer so eine negative Konotation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Beobachtung:
> Ein unsagbar komplexes Universum existiert
> Bisher wissen wir:
> Es gab einen Urknall, was davor war koennen wir nicht feststellen


waere es so nicht richtiger?


----------



## LaVerne (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Vor dem Urknall existierte nach der fuehrenden Theorie in der Tat "Nichts", es muesste sich also Materie aus dem Nichts entwickelt haben und soweit wir wissen ist das unmoeglich.



Die Wissenschaft müßte sich schon in den letzten Jahren sehr verändert haben, um sowas zu behaupten. Meines Wissenstandes nach ist das Wissen über den Zustand vor dem Urknall zu beschränkt, als daß man darüber eine Aussage fällen kann.



> Da kommt Gott ins Spiel, viele Wissenschaftler, die sich mit diesem Thema beschaeftigen haben einen tiefen Glauben an Gott gefunden.



Was Blödsinn ist, einfach eine Wissenslücke mit irrationalem Glauben zu füllen, anstatt Mut zur Lücke zu zeigen. Welche "vielen Wissenschaftler" sollen das sein? Meist ist eine Präferierung für ein Glaubensystem bereits vorher vorhanden - und wird mit Sicherheit nicht durch Unwissen in einem wissenschaftlichen Bereich ausgelöst.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hier gehts nicht darum zu sagen "deine Version ist noch schlechter/unlogischer" (Unlogischer als unlogisch?  achja)
> Macht natuerlich sinn, irgendwelche paar atome die alles erschaffen, inklusive Zeit.



darum gings mir auch nicht ^^
vielleicht war die zeit auch schon immer da? zeit kann nicht entstehen weil zeit nunmal zeit ist! das kann man nicht erschaffen. meiner meinung nach 
aber ich hab auch leider nicht viel ahnung von der urknall theorie und von all dem zeug was dazu gehört.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Die Wissenschaft müßte sich schon in den letzten Jahren sehr verändert haben, um sowas zu behaupten. Meines Wissenstandes nach ist das Wissen über den Zustand vor dem Urknall zu beschränkt, als daß man darüber eine Aussage fällen kann.



Meines Wissenstandes nach sind waehrend dem Urknall alle vier uns bekannten Raumdimensionen entstanden, was eine Existenz von etwas Anderem nach unseren Vorstellungen unmoeglich macht.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Diese Frage eruebrigt sich, da nach geltender Theorie mit dem Urknall alle vier Raumdimensionen entstanden sind, also auch die Zeit. Vor dem Urknall existiert also nicht, da keine Zeit existiert.





> Der Urknall bezeichnet keine &#8222;Explosion&#8220; in einem bestehenden Raum, sondern die gemeinsame Entstehung von Materie, Raum und Zeit aus einer ursprünglichen Singularität.


Quelle: Deine heiss geliebte Wikipedia-bestaetigung, mein Freund LaVerne


wenn davor weder materie raum noch zeit waeren, muesste sich aus dem Nichts etwas bilden.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Quelle: Deine heiss geliebte Wikipedia-bestaetigung, mein Freund LaVerne


Nur antwortest du auf Jester, nicht auf LaVerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ganz ehrlich: Die meisten Wissenschaftler die ich kenne sind Agnostiker. Es gibt Lücken in der Wissenschaft, die sie nicht erklären können, aber sie füllen sie auch nicht mit Vermutungen. Ähnlich sehen sie es bei Gott... vielleicht gibts es einen, vielleicht nicht. Beweisbar ist es nicht und für ihr Leben auch nicht sonderlich relevant.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nur antwortest du auf Jester, nicht auf LaVerne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist der Urknall beweisbar? Aufgrund der sachen die wir wissen ist es moeglich darueber zu spekulieren, aber einen Beweis?


ps, ist es nicht egal, ob ich Jester oder LaVerne zitiert habe? Ich habe extra dazgeschrieben, an wen ich es richte...


----------



## LaVerne (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Meines Wissenstandes nach sind waehrend dem Urknall alle vier uns bekannten Raumdimensionen entstanden, was eine Existenz von etwas Anderem nach unseren Vorstellungen unmoeglich macht.



Es ging um den Zustand vor dem Urknall. Laut Deinen Aussagen würde die Wissenschaft behaupten, da wäre was aus dem Nichts entstanden, was wiederum nach dem heutigen Wissenstand unmöglich sei. Und weil dem so sei, hätten viele Wissenschaftler das heute Unerklärliche durch etwas ersetzt, das genauso unerklärlich ist, womit sie eigentlich wieder am Anfang stehen: Wenn immer irgendwer irgendwas geschaffen haben muß, wer hat dann diese Macht erschaffen?

Edit:


dragon1 schrieb:


> ist der Urknall beweisbar? Aufgrund der sachen die wir wissen ist es moeglich darueber zu spekulieren, aber einen Beweis?



Wissenschaft beruht nicht auf Spekulationen, sondern auf Theorien, die nachprüfbare Vorraussagen beinhalten. Dazu gehörten beispielsweise die Annahme, daß sich das Universum ausweitet - was beobachtbar ist - ebenso wie die Bestimmung des Ausgangspunkts und Blick in die Vergangenheit mit entsprechend hochwertigen Teleskopen - was mittlerweile geschehen ist - als auch, daß der Urknall immer noch zu "hören" sein müßte - was ebenso entdeckt wurde.

Es gibt Dinge, die sind weit weniger "bewiesen".


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Es ging um den Zustand vor dem Urknall. Laut Deinen Aussagen würde die Wissenschaft behaupten, da wäre was aus dem Nichts entstanden, was wiederum nach dem heutigen Wissenstand unmöglich sei. Und weil dem so sei, hätten viele Wissenschaftler das heute Unerklärliche durch etwas ersetzt, das genauso unerklärlich ist, womit sie eigentlich wieder am Anfang stehen: Wenn immer irgendwer irgendwas geschaffen haben muß, wer hat dann diese Macht erschaffen?


ich denke das ist die Natur des menschen. Egal wie wenig er weiss, entweder er erklaert es sich mit irgendetwas "einfachem", oder er sucht weiter und weiter und entdeckt immer wieder, wie viel er nicht weiss.
Ich denke das ist wie ein kleiner Punkt an der wand. Alles um den Punkt ist unbekannt. Sobald es bekannt wird, ist eine viel groessere Flaeche de Unbekannten rundherum. Und so weiter. je mehr man weiss, desto mehr gibt es, was man nicht erklaeren kann.
Ich weiss, dass ich nichts weiss, und dadurch weiss ich mehr als die meisten. (Leicht abgeaendertes Zitat)


aber das hat jetzt hier nicht viel zum thema beizutragen und sind nur einige meiner Gedankengaenge


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Es ging um den Zustand vor dem Urknall. Laut Deinen Aussagen würde die Wissenschaft behaupten, da wäre was aus dem Nichts entstanden, was wiederum nach dem heutigen Wissenstand unmöglich sei. Und weil dem so sei, hätten viele Wissenschaftler das heute Unerklärliche durch etwas ersetzt, das genauso unerklärlich ist, womit sie eigentlich wieder am Anfang stehen: Wenn immer irgendwer irgendwas geschaffen haben muß, wer hat dann diese Macht erschaffen?



Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt sind, an dem wir sagen muessen, dass wir es niemals wirklich wissen werden!


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

Naja, über das "Ende des Universums" kann man folgendes aussagen: Es gibt eine kritische Dichte, die das Universum haben muss, damit irgendwann mal seine Expansion beendet wird.

Hat das Universum eine höhere Dichte, so endet eben irgendwann seine expansion, und es wird im Gegenteil wieder "implodieren".

Hat es genau die Grenzdichte, so wird es sich immer weiter ausdehnen, aber immer langsamer, sodass es eine feste "Größe" nicht überschreitet.

Hat es dagegen eine geringere dichte, so wird es sich immer weiter ausbreiten, und immer "größer" werden...


Alle Messungen zeigen im Moment eine Dichte nah ein diesem kritischen wert, wobei die Messungenauigkeiten zulassen, dass bisher alle drei Ergebnisse möglich sind...




Jester schrieb:


> Bisher wissen wir:
> Es gab einen Urknall, vor ihm war "Nichts", zumindest Nichts, was wir messen/feststellen koennen


Es gibt *kein* vor dem Urknall...


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Es gibt *kein* vor dem Urknall...



Es gibt kein vor dem Urknall, aber soweit wir wissen muss jedes Ereignis einen Ausloeser haben.
Und deswegen muss es ein vor dem Urknall geben, wir Menschen koennen diesen Zeitraum, der keiner ist, nur nicht richtig umschreiben!

Gruesse
Jester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

Woher willst du wissen das alles eine Ursache hat? Braucht radioaktiver Zerfall eine Ursache? Dies ist z.B. ein Gegenbeispiel, da dies spontan passiert, ohne irgendwelche Äußeren Einwirkungen, und ohne erkennbaren inneren Grund...


"Urknall" heißt dasjenige postulierte Ereignis, mit dem das Universum (also "alles") entstand; inklusive Zeit und Raum. Also gibt es kein "vor" dem Urknall, weil es keine Zeit gab, "bevor" es überhaupt etwas gab... 

Oder ein bisschen anders betrachtet:
Wenn du Universum als "alles" definierst gibt es außerhalb dessen nichts, was einen Urknall hätte auslösen können. Außerhalb des Universums verschwimmen Ideen wie Ursache und Wirkung, da alle gekannten Zustände nicht existent sind. Der Urknall bedarf also keiner Ursache.


----------



## Jester (7. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das alles eine Ursache hat? Braucht radioaktiver Zerfall eine Ursache? Dies ist z.B. ein Gegenbeispiel, da dies spontan passiert, ohne irgendwelche Äußeren Einwirkungen, und ohne erkennbaren inneren Grund...
> 
> 
> "Urknall" heißt dasjenige postulierte Ereignis, mit dem das Universum (also "alles") entstand; inklusive Zeit und Raum. Also gibt es kein "vor" dem Urknall, weil es keine Zeit gab, "bevor" es überhaupt etwas gab...
> ...



Ich spreche nicht von Ursachen, ich spreche von Ausloesern.
Radioktiver Zerfall passiert ohne Grund, aber mit Ausloeser. (Soweit ich in Chemie aufgepasst hab wegen zu hohem Gewicht... Berichtigt mich.)

Es muss also nach unserem eigenen Vorstellungen einen Ausloeser fuer den Urknall geben.
Und der kann ja schwer nach dem Urknall stehen!

Gruesse
Jester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich spreche nicht von Ursachen, ich spreche von Ausloesern.
> Radioktiver Zerfall passiert ohne Grund, aber mit Ausloeser. (Soweit ich in Chemie aufgepasst hab wegen zu hohem Gewicht... Berichtigt mich.)
> 
> Es muss also nach unserem eigenen Vorstellungen einen Ausloeser fuer den Urknall geben.
> ...


Und: Das es etwas es jetzt nicht gibt heisst nicht dass es davor nicht da war...


----------



## Ol@f (7. Januar 2010)

Lies meinen Post bis zum Ende!



dragon1 schrieb:


> Und: Das es etwas es jetzt nicht gibt heisst nicht dass es davor nicht da war...


Das habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet?! Ich glaub ihr habt teilweise falsche Vorstellungen von bestimmten Begriffen.


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn man darüber reden will, was vor dem Urknall war, muss man sich einfach die abstraktesten Sachen vorstellen. Wir müssen nicht denken, dass Materie (oder eben nicht) damals für uns wahrnehmbar war, oder das es Zeit gab. Da wir aber in unserem Universum nur Zeit und Materie kennen (bis jetzt), fällt es sehr schwer, darüber zu philosophieren, was man sich nichteinmal vorstellen kann. 
Für uns muss es Zeit geben, es wäre ja undenkbar bzw unlogisch, ein Leben ohne Zeit zu führen, aber wenn man von vor dem Urknall redet, ist villeicht alles anders gewesen, alles auf andere Arten deffiniert worden.
Das Beispiel mit dem Punkt auf einer Wand war sehr treffend, jedoch müsste man hier sagen, dass der Punkt von Anfang an, schon eine gewisse Grösse besitzt und sich nicht kleiner machen kann, was bedeutet, dass er niemals wissen wird, was war, bevor er seine Anfangsgrösse erreicht hat. Sehr bildlich.
Sagt mir, falls ich etwas falsch intepretiert hab'. 
Gruss.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube es würde euch helfen, wenn ihr mal nachschlagt, was "Universum" bedeutet und vielleicht noch woher der Begriff kommt und dann das Gleiche anschließend mit "Urknall", sonst führt das nur zu einem Zirkelschluss...


----------



## Jester (8. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich glaube es würde euch helfen, wenn ihr mal nachschlagt, was "Universum" bedeutet und vielleicht noch woher der Begriff kommt und dann das Gleiche anschließend mit "Urknall", sonst führt das nur zu einem Zirkelschluss...



Ganz ohne Wikipedia oder Lexikon wuerde ich sagen, dass das Universum (von lateinisch "universus" = alles, gesamt) eine Umschreibung fuer das ganze grosse System in dem wir leben, mit allen seinen Gesetzheiten ist. Der gesamte Weltraum und jedes Lebewesen sowie eben alle Gesetzmaessigkeiten!

Der Urknall war das schlagartige Ausdehnen einer Singularitaet. Mit diesem Ausdehnen entstanden alle vier uns bekannten Raumdimensionen. Nach dem Verstreichen der Plank-Zeit bildeten sich dann die ersten Teilchen und so nahm die Entwicklung ihren Lauf...


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Sofern sich das Universum nicht in einem Kreislauf befindet (sprich vor "unserem" Universum bereits ein Universum existierte) wäre meine Theorie das vor dem Urknall das Areal mit Dunkler Materie gefüllt war (wie auch der Rest hinter dem "Ende" des Universums) bzw. mit Anti-Materie, dann enstand in einer Singularität die erste Materie und folglich annihilierten sich Materie und Anti-Materie in einem Energieauswurf massivsten Außmaßes, der Urknall, zum Glück für uns war aber mehr Materie als Anti-Materie da und so enstand unser Universum, inklusive Zeit...


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> sprich vor "unserem" Universum bereits ein Universum existierte


Allein von der Definition des Universums kann diese Aussage nicht stimmen. Es wäre beides das selbe Universum. Und wenn das Ganze noch einen Bezug zum Urknall haben soll, wird das noch falscher(?). Da es wie oben beschrieben kein "vor" dem Urknall gibt.




Selor schrieb:


> wie auch der Rest hinter dem "Ende" des Universums


Diese Aussage macht auch keinen Sinn. Dies  würde implizieren, dass es ein außerhalb und ein innerhalb des Universums geben würde, was von der Definition auch nicht stimmen kann. Ein "Außerhalb" könnte es nur dann geben, wenn ein "Innerhalb" innerhalb eines noch größeren Raumes darin eingebettet wäre. Aber etwas, dass Universum Umgebendes zu definieren ist Schwachsinn, denn was zeichnet gerade das Universum nochmal aus?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn man von einer starren Einfachheit des Universums ausgeht mag das so stimmen... ich weite mich lieber auf gänzlichst andere Gefilde aus, Möbiusbandtheorie, Multiversum, Dunkle Materie...

Wobei wenn ich es recht bedenke... nach unserem Universum dürfte eigentlich garnicht nichts oder nur Dunkle Materie kommen, außer man nimmt an unser Universum ist das "Ur-Universum"...
Wenn man jetzt an unser "ende" kommen würde, würde man folglich nicht entweder ans "Ende" kommen oder dank dem Möbiusbandeffekt auf der anderen Seite rauskommen sondern in eine weitere Realität hineinrutschen in der das Universum bereits weiter ausgedehnt ist, was aber allerdings glaube ich für unsere Moleküle nicht sonderlich gut sein dürfte...


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Wie würdest du dann das Universum definieren?


----------



## Jester (8. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Allein von der Definition des Universums kann diese Aussage nicht stimmen. Es wäre beides das selbe Universum. Und wenn das Ganze noch einen Bezug zum Urknall haben soll, wird das noch falscher(?). Da es wie oben beschrieben kein "vor" dem Urknall gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Aussage macht auch keinen Sinn. Dies  würde implizieren, dass es ein außerhalb und ein innerhalb des Universums geben würde, was von der Definition auch nicht stimmen kann. Ein "Außerhalb" könnte es nur dann geben, wenn ein "Innerhalb" innerhalb eines noch größeren Raumes darin eingebettet wäre. Aber etwas, dass Universum Umgebendes zu definieren ist Schwachsinn, denn was zeichnet gerade das Universum nochmal aus?



Die heutige Definition des Universums spricht von einem ganzen grossen System, zu dem es durchaus Parallelsysteme geben koennte! Wenn man aber auf der lateinischen Uebersetzung ausgeht, was aber merkwuerdig waere, waere das Universum in der Tat einzigartig!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallelwelt


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wie würdest du dann das Universum definieren?



Als ein Realitätsüberlappendes Multiversum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, das Problem bei deiner Definition ist, dass du jetzt wieder zwei Begriffe eingeführt hast, die für verschiedene Beobachter "verfäschend" gedeutet werden können.

Was bedeutet dann "realitätsüberlappend" und was "Multiversum" ? So wie du das nämlich formulierst, klingt es halt einfach nach einem pseudowissenschaftlichen Kram (Ausrede), wobei keiner wirklich weiß, was gemeint ist. 

Deshalb fängt man normalerweise bei solchen Diskussion auch immer mit den Definitionen an und erweitert sie, wenn möglich oder überprüft, wie sie sich mit einander vereinbaren lassen...

(Bitte, jetzt nicht böse auffassen)


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube das einzige Problem was hier im Moment besteht ist, das einige sich buchstabengetreu an die Lateinische Übersetzung klammern und andere einfach weiterdenken...

Das Multiversum... ist das Produkt oder besser gesagt die Einheit all jener Realitäten die das gemeine Menschlein nicht wahrnehmen kann inklusive seiner eigenen, für jede Entscheidung, für jede Wahlmöglichkeit hat sich die Realität, die Zeit eben alles aufgespalten, es gibt millarden Realitäten...

Man kann sich das ganze... wie in Baumdiagramm darstellen, irgendwann begann all das und für jede Entscheidung, geht dieses Molekül dorthin oder dorthin gibt es einen eigenen Ast, welcher sich weiter verzweigt und verzweigt...

Realitätsüberlappend dürfte sich wohl von alleine erklären... aber da ich ganz genau weiß, das es hier trotzallem zu einem leeren Blick kommen wird... Realitätsüberlappend ist einfach jener Zustand, in welchem sich verschiedene Realitäten nicht abgeschottet und unzugänglich vom Betrachter aus darbieten und sogar ein Übergang möglich ist.

Edit: Aber ich glaube ich drifte sowieso in Gefilde ab in denen, den meisten der Glühkörper zerplatzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich glaube das einzige Problem was hier im Moment besteht ist, das einige sich buchstabengetreu an die Lateinische Übersetzung klammern und andere einfach weiterdenken...


Deswegen mein kleiner Anhang


> Deshalb fängt man normalerweise bei solchen Diskussion auch immer mit den Definitionen an und erweitert sie, wenn möglich oder überprüft, wie sie sich mit einander vereinbaren lassen...


Man braucht erstmal ein stabiles Fundament, um _weiterzudenken_

Mehr vllt später noch. Jetzt wird erstmal das Wochenende genossen.


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

Mein vorschlag fuer die naechste Diskusion: 
Was genau ist Zeit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Januar 2010)

Was nehmen wir dann... die einfache Temporalmechanik oder die erweiterte Fassung inklusive Quantenraumtheorien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ol@f bis das Fundament solide ist, wo ich mich im moment befinde haben wir ein ziemliches Problem, ich habe einfach mal angenommen das sich interessierte auch ein wenig selbst weiterbilden, ich bin kein Fernseher von dem man sich berieseln lassen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal ganz davon abgesehen das solche einfachen Composita wie "Realitätsüberlappend" schon von alleine ohne großes denken erschlossen werden können und man soviel Sprachverständis besitzen sollte, dass man von der Vorsilbe "Multi-" auf das weitere schließen kann...
Aber ich glaube ich greife wieder einfach zu hoch...


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Was nehmen wir dann... die einfache Temporalmechanik oder die erweiterte Fassung inklusive Quantenraumtheorien?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


alles, was einem einfaellt^^?


----------



## Ol@f (8. Januar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> @Ol@f bis das Fundament solide ist, wo ich mich im moment befinde haben wir ein ziemliches Problem, ich habe einfach mal angenommen das sich interessierte auch ein wenig selbst weiterbilden, ich bin kein Fernseher von dem man sich berieseln lassen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also, das ist ja wirklich eine Frechheit. 

Gerade in den Struktur- und Naturwissenschaften hat man eben einen klar strukturierten Ablauf: Definition, Satz, Beweis, … und ohne diesen würde das Ganze nicht klappen.
Wie du siehst, steht die Definition an oberster Stelle, um alles so präzise wie möglich zu betrachten. Gerade wenn verschiedene Personen, verschiedene Definitionen verwenden, sollte man diese doch mal benennen, weil gerade diese zu unterschiedlichen Schlussfolgerungen führen. Dass, du mir jetzt erklärst, wie dies und das genau funktioniert, habe ich von dir nicht gewollt (,da das Internet ja für so was viele Lösungen kennt oder man im Notfall mal eben nachfragt) , sondern nur eine verständliche Definition, da deine Definition selber eine Teilmenge des zu definierenden Begriffs ist. Darüber hinaus versucht man eine Definition in möglichst kleine Einzelheiten zu teilen, weil dadurch unter Umständen schon falsifizierbare  (&#8594;  für Theorie ganz wichtig) Ausdrücke verwendet werden.

Ich kenne zwar nicht deinen Wissensstand bzgl. dieser Themen, ob Studium, Schule oder irgendwelche populärwissenschaftlichen Bücher, aber gerade wenn ersteres nicht eintrifft, sollte man sich nicht einbilden, zu wissen, was da los ist. 

Alles weitere können wir ruhig über PM klären.


----------



## Thoor (9. Januar 2010)

Ich persönlich denke das die Erde untergeht und kein Mensch wirklich mehr am Leben ist, wir werden uns vorher gegenseitig massakrieren... >:


----------



## Moruka (9. Januar 2010)

Schade das wir das ende des Universums nicht mehr erleben. Wäre bestimmt das Großereigniss des Jahres.

Ich hab mal ein sehr gutes Buch über das Multiversum von Alex Vilenkin gelesen und stimme damit überein das es andere Universen geben muss. Was dafür spricht ist schon mal das unser Universum zu perfekt ist ( zumindest für den ersten Versuch ). Da beim Urknall Milliarden von Sachen hätten schiefgehen können durch welche wir heute nicht existieren würden wäre es schon ein extremer Zufall wenn das einzige Universum das es gibt ausgerechnet so perfekt für uns geschaffen ist


----------



## jainza (9. Januar 2010)

was hältst du von Anpassung? wenn das Universum eventuell anders gewesen wäre, wäre "die menschliche Rasse" anders, sodass es wieder passen würde? wobei ich das nicht für richtig halte, aber darüber Nachdenken könnte man ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sibilis (9. Januar 2010)

Moruka schrieb:


> Was dafür spricht ist schon mal das unser Universum zu perfekt ist ( zumindest für den ersten Versuch ). Da beim Urknall Milliarden von Sachen hätten schiefgehen können durch welche wir heute nicht existieren würden wäre es schon ein extremer Zufall wenn das einzige Universum das es gibt ausgerechnet so perfekt für uns geschaffen ist



Naja, daraus, dass wir hier gut leben koennen darauf zu schliessen, dass das sonnensystem samt erde fuer uns erschaffen worden ist, ist eine sehr naive ansicht. Es gab million jahre lang die dinosauerier, da muessen wir als gattung der säuger in bezug auf die zeitspanne erst noch hinkommen. und selbst wenn sich die menschheit nicht entwickelt haette, dann waeren es vielleicht rieseninsekten die ueber die erde fliegen/krabbeln oder irgendetwas anderes. Nicht die erde ist perfekt fuer uns geschaffen worden, sondern wir sind zufaellig so wie wir sind, weil die aeusseren bedingungen uns so geformt haben.
KO Kriterium wäre mit sicherheit ein Planetensystem ohne andere planten, die als staubsauger meteoriten abfangen. Der Rest wäre aber wohl relativ austauschbar. In der tiefsee leben tiere, die ohne sauerstoff auskommen, grosse hitze verkraften und extrem hohen druck. Also alles das, was wir schon einzeln nicht ueberleben wuerden. Das leben wird immer einen weg finden. solange es nicht staendig gestoert wird, wie es durch zum beispiel meteoriteneinschläge der fall ist.


----------



## Moruka (10. Januar 2010)

Ja aber wenn beim Urknall etwas schiefgelaufen wäre gäbe es auch kein Universum oder zumindest mit den bedingungen das weder Sterne noch Planeten entstehen können. Die Chance das so etwas passiert ist sehr viel höher als die aussicht auf Leben. Es wäre schon ein extrem großer Zufall wenn beim ersten Versuch soetwas wie das Universum in dem wir leben entsteht.


----------

